# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Emiliyan Valev and Stanimir Valev Present...

## eandspresent

Hi!  

We are two brothers-*Emiliyan Valev* and *Stanimir Valev*. We are writers and illustrators from *Bulgaria*. The world of arts is rich and magical in its diversity. We have a unique vision and an experience in working on international projects. We are always looking for new opportunities and collaborations. Our works have been showcased at international festivals and exhibitions in *Bulgaria, Serbia, Republika Srpska, Romania,* and *Colombia*. Our works have been published in *Bulgaria, Republika Srpska, Romania, Turkey, France, USA,* and *Argentina*. We create characters, worlds, stories. We'll take you on a journey. Come and share our visions! 

Our works have been published in the US - our comics *DREAMROAD* in *SEQAPUNCH QUARTERLY Issue 05 (2013)* http://seqapunch.bigcartel.com/produ...issue-5-spring; the comics *EPIPHANY*, written by us in   *UNFASHINED CREATURES: A FRANKENSTEIN ANTHOLOGY (2013)* http://redstylo.com/2013/09/11/epiphany/; our comics *RISE OF THE FORSAKEN* in *GRAYHAVEN'S LIMITLESS STEAMPUNK ANTHOLOGY (2013)* http://www.grayhavencomics.com/comics/steampunk/; our comics *IN THE MOOD* and *MYSTERIOUS WAYS*  in   *INDIE COMICS QUARTERLY Volume 01 (2014)*, which are also nominated for *SPECTARE CREATIVES INDEPENDENT COMIC AWARD* http://www.indiecomicsquarterly.com/...ics-quarterly/.

We invite you to our blog: http://eandspresent.blogspot.com/ and our entry in* Lambiek Comiclopedia* - the most formidable online comic encyclopedia, and an illustrated compendium of over *11, 000 international comics authors*. http://www.lambiek.net/artists/v/val...n_stanimir.htm

----------


## eandspresent

Our comic strip *ARROW OF TIME* is published in the *U.S. Anthology DOIS INDIE COMICS QUARTERLY Volume 02*. The 94-page book collects works of US and international creators from the Indie Comics Scene. We’re happy that our story is also nominated for *SPECTARE CREATIVE’S INDEPENDENT COMIC AWARD*. The book is edited by *Crystal Ash.* You can learn more about *DOIS INDIE COMICS QUARTERLY Volume 02*, and our contribution to the Anthology here: http://www.indiecomicsquarterly.com/...-icq-volume-2/

----------


## eandspresent

Our illustration *TIME CATS* was among the T-Shirt designs in the competition and exhibition programs of *DIGITAL T-SHIRT EVENT*. The event demonstrated latest technologies in digital direct and transfer printing on textile on *July 31st 2014* in *Inter Expo Center, Sofia, Bulgaria*. It was accompanied by a fashion review showcasing innovative T-Shirt Designs. *DIGITAL T-SHIRT EVENT 2014* was organized by *FACTOR.BG*, and the designs were presented by the beautiful girls from *Inter Models*. You can learn more about the event and the *TIME CATS T-Shirt Design* here: https://www.facebook.com/events/715004181894602/ and here: http://www.factor.bg/

----------


## eandspresent

Our comics *SAMODIVA’S KISS* is published in *БЪЛГАРСКИ ЛОВЕЦЪ (Bulgarian Hunter) №146 (August 2014)*. It is a national hunting magazine, and a member of the European Hunting Journalism Association. *БЪЛГАРСКИ ЛОВЕЦЪ* is one of the most popular, and beloved magazine among the Bulgarian hunters. The comic strip presents the beginning of *Yovo the Hunter*, and *Vida Samodiva*’s story. You can learn more about *БЪЛГАРСКИ ЛОВЕЦЪ* here: http://www.lovec.bg You can read *БЪЛГАРСКИ ЛОВЕЦЪ №146 (August 2014)* and *SAMODIVA’S KISS (pages 90-91)* here: http://lovec.bg/magazine/view/990

----------


## eandspresent

*SAMODIVA’S KISS Episode 2: AWAKENING* is published in *БЪЛГАРСКИ ЛОВЕЦЪ (Bulgarian Hunter) №147 (September 2014).* As *Yovo*’s journey to finding his true love *Vida Samodiva* continues, he’s facing danger, challenges, and mythical creatures from the *Bulgarian folklore*. You can learn more about *БЪЛГАРСКИ ЛОВЕЦЪ* here: http://www.lovec.bg You can read and download *БЪЛГАРСКИ ЛОВЕЦЪ №147 (September 2014)* and *SAMODIVA’S KISS Episode 2: AWAKENING (pages 86-88)* here: http://lovec.bg/magazine/view/998

----------


## eandspresent

The *AltCom 2014* comics festival will take place in *Malmö, Sweden*, this *November*. The event will also have a special *Anthology* highlighting diverse international authors, and their interpretation of the theme *POSTAPOKALYPS*. We’re happy that our story *THE THIRST* is among the comics in the anthology, and that our work will be at one of the biggest events in the indie comics scene in Europe! You can learn more about the festival here: http://www.altcomfestival.se/eng/indexmain.htm  and about the anthology here: http://www.altcomfestival.se/eng/antologi.htm

----------


## eandspresent

*SAMODIVA’S KISS Episode 3: SWORN BROTHERS* is published in *БЪЛГАРСКИ ЛОВЕЦЪ (Bulgarian Hunter) №148 Pages 88-90 (October 2014)*. You can read and download *Yovo*’s latest adventure here: http://lovec.bg/magazine/view/1009

----------


## eandspresent

Out comics *There Is No Busyness Like Showbusyness* and *Fly Like The Bat* are published in the *French Interactive illustration magazine BARBEUC MAG issue 05 (September, 2014)*. This is our third collaboration with *BBQ* and *GETFREAKY. BBQ MAG №05* premiered with a big party in *Lille*. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...0566961&type=1 GETFREAKY https://www.facebook.com/pages/Get-F...62418343810573

Our works *Under My Skin, Side by Side, Rise of The Forsaken, The Kiss of Life* were exhibited at the *12th International Comic Showroom - Veles 2014, Macedonia (October 17-19)*. You can learn more about the festival here: http://www.comicscenter.mk/

----------


## eandspresent

The *AltCom 2014 POSTAPOKALYPS* comics festival was held in *Malmö, Sweden*, this *November 04-09th*. We’re thrilled that our story *THE THIRST* is among the comics in the anthology, and that our work was at one of the biggest events in the indie comics scene in *Europe*! Here’s what the organizer say about *AltCom 2014*: *“The organizer sends a big thank you to everyone who showed up, who helped, who participated. Thanks to all of you, this turned out to be maybe the best AltCom so far, one of the big comics events of the year and something definitely unique in Sweden. Thanks, and see you in 2016, insha'Allah!”* http://www.altcomfestival.se/  Experience *AltCom2014* by reading the official *PHOTO COMIC* by the anthology editor and organizer *Mattias Elftorp*: http://www.altcomfestival.se/eng/photocomic.htm

The brave *Yovo*’s odyssey filled with exciting adventures in the captivating world of the *Bulgarian folklore* continues! *SAMODIVA’S KISS Episode 4: SABOTNIK* is published in *БЪЛГАРСКИ ЛОВЕЦЪ (Bulgarian Hunter) №149 Pages 92-94 (November 2014)*. You can read and download *Yovo*’s latest adventure here: http://lovec.bg/magazine/view/1020

----------


## eandspresent

Our graphic novel *“SAMSON”* was presented in the prestigious Bulgarian magazine *“STRANICA” (PAGE) Issue 03/2014*. *“STRANICA”* is a Bulgarian literary magazine founded in *1997*. *“SAMSON”* is the first comics or graphic novel featured in a Bulgarian literary magazine. https://www.facebook.com/groups/419165598102717/

----------


## eandspresent

The epic events in *Yovo*’s saga continue in *SAMODIVA’S KISS Episode 5: PROGENY* in *БЪЛГАРСКИ ЛОВЕЦЪ (Bulgarian Hunter)* and its anniversary issue *№150/Pages 84-86 (December 2014)*. You can read and download *Yovo*’s latest adventure here: http://lovec.bg/magazine/view/1027 

*Yovo* and *Sabotnik*’s battle against the *WEREWOLVES* rages on in *SAMODIVA’S KISS Episode 5: BEAST* in *БЪЛГАРСКИ ЛОВЕЦЪ (Bulgarian Hunter) №151/Pages 90-92 (January 2015)*. You can read and download *Yovo*’s latest adventure here: http://lovec.bg/magazine/view/1035

----------


## eandspresent

*Yovo* and *Sabotnik*’s journey crosses paths with a new mysterious figure – *KUKER* in *SAMODIVA’S KISS Episode 6: KUKER* in *БЪЛГАРСКИ ЛОВЕЦЪ (Bulgarian Hunter) №152/Pages 92-94 (February 2015)*. You can read and download *Yovo*’s latest adventure here:http://lovec.bg/magazine/view/1042 

An article about us and our work is featured in issue *№08 (February 18, 2015)* of one of the most popular lifestyle magazine in Bulgaria – *STORY*. We’re happy to share our *STORY* with the magazine’s many readers!https://bg-bg.facebook.com/storybulgaria 

*COMIXBG* is a unique project chronicling the comic books published in Bulgaria throughout the years. We invite you to learn more about comics published in Bulgaria, and read our entries in the database here: http://comixbg.blogspot.com/

----------


## eandspresent

*Yovo* and *Sabotnik* are getting ready for battle in *SAMODIVA’S KISS Episode 8: WAR* in *БЪЛГАРСКИ ЛОВЕЦЪ (Bulgarian Hunter) №153/Pages 92-94 (March 2015)*. You can read and download *Yovo*’s latest adventure here: http://lovec.bg/magazine/view/1049

----------


## eandspresent

*Yovo*’s mmysteries unravel in *SAMODIVA’S KISS Episode 9: DREAM* in *БЪЛГАРСКИ ЛОВЕЦЪ (Bulgarian Hunter) №154/Pages 91-93 (April 2015)*. You can read and download *Yovo*’s latest adventure here: http://lovec.bg/magazine/view/1050 

The third *Festivalul International De Benzi Desenate BD Sibiu (International Comics Festival Sibiu)* was held *April 3-5, 2015* in *Sibiu*-one of the most important cultural centers in *Romania*. We were excited to receive a special invitation to present our comics in the festival’s exhibition for a second consecutive year. Among our works were *The Kiss of Life, Smiling Vengeance*, and *Samodiva’s Kiss Episode 05 Progeny*. You can learn more about the event here: http://www.bdsibiu.ro/ You can find pictures from the event here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...5191315&type=3

----------


## eandspresent

"From the Republic of Bulgaria, two brothers emerge to bring you a rich storytelling experience influenced by the ancient lore and fantasy of their homeland. The works of this two-man powerhouse have been well received around the world and now they’re promoting their newest story: Samodiva’s Kiss. We sit down with the 26-year-old Emiliyan Valev, and 29-year-old Stanimir Valev, to find out what makes this duo so dynamic."

This is the introduction to the interview we were happy to give to *Nichi Scribbles* for the wonderful magazine *INDYFEST Issue №84 (May 2015)*. In the material we share thoughts and feelings, more about our working methods, the influence of *Bulgarian* folklore and culture, our graphic novella *UNDER MY SKIN*, and our series *SAMODIVA’S KISS*. We invite you to read it online here: http://mag.indyfestusa.com/kiss-of-bulgaria/ and download the magazine here for free, to enjoy the enhanced version of the material: http://mag.indyfestusa.com/store/pro...azine-84-epdf/

----------


## eandspresent

*Sabotnik*’s story revealed in *SAMODIVA’S KISS Episode 10: ELEMENT* in *БЪЛГАРСКИ ЛОВЕЦЪ (Bulgarian Hunter) №155/Pages 90-92 (May 2015).* You can read and download *Yovo*’s latest adventure here: http://lovec.bg/magazine/view/1063

For a second consecutive year our comics works were exhibited at the spectacular *Iasi Comics Fest, Iasi, Romania (May 16-17, 2015)*. We’re very happy, that we shared our work with the festival’s many wonderful guests! You can learn more about the event here: https://www.facebook.com/events/353143648207721/ and http://revista-comics.blogspot.com/2...omicsfest.html

----------


## eandspresent

Our manga strip *„VOICE OF SATORI”* is in one of the most prestigious manga anthologies *MNG АЛЬМАНАХ РУССКОЙ МАНГИ, Russia*. This is our *Russian* language debut. We’re thrilled to share our work with our talented colleagues in the anthology and the many fans of *ФАБРИКА КОМИКСОВ/ COMICS FACTORY*. You can learn more about *MNG АЛЬМАНАХ РУССКОЙ МАНГИ Volume 10 (2015)* and *„VOICE OF SATORI”/ „ГОЛОС САТОРИ”*, here: http://comics-factory.ru/2015/05/27/...2%D0%B5%D1%82/

MNG_Almanac10(2015)Cover.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*IN THE MOOD* an animated short film by two brothers-*Emiliyan Valev* and *Stanimir Valev*. It is an adaptation of our strip *IN THE MOOD* which has been exhibited in *Serbia*, *Romania* and *Bulgaria*; and published in *Romania*, *USA* and *Argentina*.

We give you the motion comics adaptation of our comics *“In The Mood” (2012)* . This work was showcased at *BALKANSKA SMOTRA MLADIH STRIP AUTORA, LESKOVAC, SERBIA 2012*; published in the *Romanian* comics magazine *“COMICS” Issue 12 (October 2012) (pages 36-37)* http://**********/smokingcoolcat/docs...acomicsnr12/39 which premiered at t he *22nd SALONUL INTERNATIONAL AL BENZII DESENATE, Constanta, Romania (September 2012) (International Exhibition of Comics)*. It's been exhibited at *Bucuresti Comics Fest, 2013 Romania; “First National Exhibition of Bulgarian Comics” Bulgaria, 2013-2014*. The comics is published in the *U.S. Anthology INDIE COMICS QUARTERLY Volume 01*. The 98-page book collects works of US and international creators from the Indie Comics Scene. We’re happy that our story is also nominated for *SPECTARE CREATIVE’S INDEPENDENT COMIC AWARD*. You can learn more about *INDIE COMICS QUARTERLY Volume 01*, and our contribution to the Anthology here: http://www.indiecomicsquarterly.com/...ics-quarterly/ *IN THE MOOD* makes its *Spanish language debut* in the *Argentinean* arts magazine *“METROPIA”*. You can read the special anniversary* issue 8* here *(“In The Mood/ Con Ganas“ is on pages 114-115)*: http://**********/metropiamagazine/do...pia_n8_issuu/1

----------


## eandspresent

Our strip *“A DREAM FOR A DREAM”* is published in *SINISTER SAINTS’ Anthology “GROWING PAINS” (2015)/ United Kingdom*. *SINISTER SAINTS* is the *Young Adult* imprint of the U.K. award wining publisher *HORRIFIED PRESS*. *“GROWING PAINS”* with *“A DREAM FOR A DREAM”* is out on *June 18, 2015*. 

*“Growing up has always been difficult. There's peer group pressure to contend with, teenage angst, making social connections, acceptance, finding out who you are and what you want... So add psychopathic tendencies, crazy families, hidden secrets and loopy la la crushes into the mix and you'll be lucky to hit puberty! Join editor Rich Dodgin and the authors from imprint Sinister Saints Press for this horrific 'coming of age' collection.”
*
You can learn more about the book and the publisher here: http://www.horrifiedpress.com/
Growing_Pains_Anthology(2015)Cover.jpg


Our comics *“SMILING VENGEANCE”* is in *“STARBURST MAGAZINE” Issue 413/ United Kingdom*. It is featured in the magazine’s *STRIP SHOWCASE* section. The section’s dedicated to helping fresh and exciting talent be seen by a wider audience. Debuting in *December, 1977 “STARBURST MAGAZINE”* is the world's longest running magazine of cult entertainment. You can learn more about *“STARBURST MAGAZINE” Issue 413 (June, 2015)* here: http://www.starburstmagazine.com/com...-now-issue-413

Starburst#413_A.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

An epic battle begins in *SAMODIVA’S KISS Episode 11: FREEDOM* in *БЪЛГАРСКИ ЛОВЕЦЪ (Bulgarian Hunter) №156/Pages 91-93 (June 2015)*. You can read and download *Yovo*’s latest adventure here: http://lovec.bg/magazine/view/1069

For the sixth consecutive year we are among the young and talented authors at *Balkanska Smotra Mladih Strip Autora, Leskovac/ Serbia*. One of the most important events for the comics art in the *Balkans* and *Europe* was held *June 26th-28th 2015*. At the festival’s 17th edition we showcased our comics strips ,  scripts, and illustrations. http://balkanskasmotra.blogspot.com/

Leskovac2015_Poster002.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

After been exhibited in *Serbia, Romania* and *Bulgaria*; and published in *Romania, USA* and *Argentina*, and adapted into an animated short film, our strip *IN THE MOOD* is published on *AMILOVA.COM* - an international site and online community devoted to comics, manga and video games with more than *600* authors and *80 000* members. We invite you to read the comics here: http://www.amilova.com/en/comics-man...-the-mood.html

----------


## eandspresent

For the past year we’ve been taking with great pleasure the readers of *SAMODIVA’S KISS* on a journey in a wonderful, magical and unique world. *SAMODIVA’S KISS Episode 12: CROSSROAD (July 2015)* marks the denouement of the beginning of an epic saga. You can read and download *Yovo*’s latest adventure here: http://lovec.bg/magazine/view/1071

We’re in the world's longest running magazine of cult entertainment *“STARBURST MAGAZINE”/ United Kingdom/* again. Our introduction as artists and a collage of our works are published in the August’s issue. You can learn more about *“STARBURST MAGAZINE” Issue 415 (August 2015)* here: http://www.starburstmagazine.com/com...-now-issue-415

Starburst#415(August2015)RegularCover.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Our works were in the competition of *Kragujevac Comic Con Year Five 2015*.  You can learn more about the event here: http://www.svetstripa.org.rs/stripom...-con-year-five
KragujevacComicCon(2015)Poster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

After being part of the revolution in the Romanian comics scene for the passed few years the  *Festivalul International De Benzi Desenate BD Sibiu (International Comics Festival Sibiu)*  is spreading its spirit internationally.  *Galerie Alexandre* in  *Barney, France* is a host to a special exhibition  *(September 19 – October 03, 2015)*. We were excited to receive a special invitation to present our comics at the event in  *2014* and  *2015*. Now we are among the authors selected to highlight  *Sibiu Festival* at the exhibition in *Galerie Alexandre*. We are honored to share our works, and represent the *Bulgarian* comics scene.  *25* works by the hottest established and new talents in *Romania*, and us as international guests from *Bulgaria*, are showcased in  *France* – home to the most active comics scene in *Europe*, and one of the most renowned centers of the *Ninth Art*. You can learn more about  *International Comics Festival Sibiu* here:  https://www.facebook.com/Sibiu-Comic...1315/timeline/ You can learn more about  *Galerie Alexandre* here:  http://associationalexandre.com/

GalerieAlexandre_BD_Romaine_et_Bulgare_01.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Our works were at *Transeuropa Festival* in *Belgrade, Serbia*, from *2nd* to *5th* of *October*! Among the other great events at the festival, *RISHA project* presented the interpretation of their issue’s theme *CHAOS* by *80* international graphic artists in *KM8 Gallery*. We’re glad to be among the diverse authors in the exhibition! You can learn more about *RISHA Project* here: http://www.rishaproject.org/ and about *Transeuropa Festival*here: https://transeuropafestival.eu

TranseuropaFestival(2015)BelgradeSerbia.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Our works were exhibited at the *13th International Comic Showroom - Veles 2015, Macedonia (16-18 October 2015)*. This is our second participation at the wonderful event. You can learn more about the festival here: http://www.comicscenter.mk/

VELES2015_Poster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!

WHEREVER YOU ARE AT THIS MOMENT, AND WHEREVER YOU MEET THE NEW YEAR, WE WISH YOU MANY SPARKLING SMILES, SHARED WONDERFUL MOMENTS, LOVE, TRUE LOVE, WILD LOVE, UNIVERSAL LOVE! DREAM, BELIEVE, SEARCH, DO, FEEL, CHOOSE! DON'T WAIT, DARE! DARE TO WANT, TO CAN, TO BE, TO KNOW! THROUGHOUT THE WHOLE YEAR! ALL THE TIME! WITH YOUR EYES AND YOUR HEART!
WE SALUTE YOU WITH OUR MOTION COMICS ANIMATION "IN THE MOOD" WHICH PREMIERED IN 2015!

----------


## eandspresent

Our sci-fi horror comics *PREYS* is in the third volume of the popular anthology *THE GATHERING: SCI-FI. GRAYHAVEN*'s book had its premiere in *February 2016*. This is our second collaboration with the innovative indie publisher. We invite you to learn more aboutхорър our comics and the other authors who dived into the infinite world of the sci-fi in *THE GATHERING SCI-FI 3* here:http://www.grayhavencomics.com/comic...ring-sci-fi-3/

SF3-Front-CoverWEB.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Our comics *FLIGHT* is in the special issue of *CO-MIXER#7 FOR THE KIDS*. The first fullcolored ssue of the anthology collects 25 stories. It's premiere's on February 20, 2016 in MULLIGAN BOARD GAMES CLUB, Sofia. It's a pleasure for us to be among the authors in the magazine again. You can learn more about *FLIGHT* and *CO-MIXER#7 FOR THE KIDS* here:https://www.facebook.com/co.mixer/ti...=page_internal

Co-Mixer#07(2016).jpgCo-Mixer#07(2016).jpgCo-Mixer#07(2016).jpg

----------


## eandspresent

The fourth *Festivalul International De Benzi Desenate BD Sibiu (International Comics Festival Sibiu)* was held *April 15-17, 2016* in *Sibiu*-one of the most important cultural centers in* Romania*. We were excited to receive a special invitation to present our comics in the festivals exhibition for a third consecutive year. You can learn more about the event here: http://www.bdsibiu.ro/ You can find pictures from the event here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...5191315&type=3 You can watch a film from the event here:



SIBIU_COMICS_FEST_2016_18-feb-2016web-4.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

The fourth *Festivalul International De Benzi Desenate BD Sibiu (International Comics Festival Sibiu)* was held *April 15-17, 2016* in *Sibiu*-one of the most important cultural centers in* Romania*. We were excited to receive a special invitation to present our comics in the festivals exhibition for a third consecutive year. You can learn more about the event here: http://www.bdsibiu.ro/ You can find pictures from the event here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...5191315&type=3 You can watch a film from the event here:



Attachment 36253

An article about us and our work is featured in issue *№61 (May, 2016)* of one of the most popular and respected magazines in* Bulgaria  ИКОНОМИКА (Economy)*. Were happy to share our thoughts on comics as an art form, the Bulgarian and international comics markets and our works with the magazines many readers! http://www.economymagazine.bg/

----------


## eandspresent

For the seventh consecutive year we are among the young and talented authors at *Balkanska Smotra Mladih Strip Autora, Leskovac/ Serbia*. One of the most important events for the comics art in the *Balkans* and *Europe* was held *June 24th-26th 2016*. At the festival’s 18th edition we showcased our comics strips , and illustrations. http://balkanskasmotra.blogspot.com/

Leskovac2016Poster.jpg 13267885_934272326686215_3547231803265718742_n.jpg

We're happy to have our works in the exhibition* ''Drawing and Small Expression''*. It is held* July 04-15* in* salon ''Bayer''* in *Stara Zagora (Bulgaria)*. The salon is the official art spot of the *Union of Bulgarian Artists* in *Stara Zagora*. You can learn more about *salon ''Bayer"* here: https://bg-bg.facebook.com/%D0%98%D0...5294075331340/ and the Union of Bulgarian Artists here:  http://www.sbhart.com/en

Exhibition2016_SalonBayer.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Our works were exhibited at the *14th International Comic Showroom - Veles 2016, Macedonia (October 2016)*. For a third time we are in the rich selection of authors in this ambitious event. You can learn more about the festival here: http://www.comicscenter.mk/ 

VelesComicsFestival2016.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!
To those who believe. The loving. The loved. The seekers. The finders. The keepers. The ready. Those who have. Those who can. The wanting. Those who wish. Those who hope. The givers… And to all the rest – we wish you sunny thoughts, beautiful feelings, and boundless love!
Emiliyan and Stanimir

----------


## eandspresent

Its a pleasure for us to be in the Bulgarian magazine for Automobiles and Motorcycles *Avto Trend*. Its unique and historical *March 2017* issue offers a new look to the readers. A special place in this milestone issue is given to our illustration* With A Fiery Speed* in the Collection section. https://www.facebook.com/MagazineAvtoTREND/
AvtoTrend.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*THE HOUSE OF THE ARCHITECT (City of STARA ZAGORA, BULGARIA)* will have its next DIFFERENT FRIDAY on* April 21, 2017*. Its theme is *CHARLIE CHAPLIN*. We're happy that we've created our work *THE TRAMP ON TOP OF HOLLYWOOD*, exclusively for the special night, and that it brands the event. One of the greatest artistes who's left an indelible mark on art and culture. He's in the minds and hearts of countless loyal fans. And a great inspiration for us. We're happy to share our interpretation of the Tramp, and the genius and unique* CHARLIE CHAPLIN* at the *DIFFERENT FRIDAY*. About the event: https://www.facebook.com/events/402016150180389/ The event is organized by association of contemporary art and culture *RAZLICHNIAT POGLED (The Different Look)*: https://www.facebook.com/%D0%9A%D1%8...0600638308121/

TheTrampOnTopOfHolywood2017-EV_SV(DiferentFriday_April21.2017).jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Our exhibition *“IMAGINARIUM”* premiered on *May 26, 2017* at *“The House of Architect Dimov”* in *Stara Zagora, Bulgaria*. We made a special selection of previously published and exhibited works, and of works that haven’t been showcased before. It consists of comics strips, illustrations, and graphics. We’d like to thank the amazing team of *“The Different Vision” Association of Contemporary Art and Culture* and *“The House of Architect Dimov”* for their hospitality, devotion, and the unforgettable experience! Thank you to all the guests at the premiere! It’s always a pleasure to meet such warm, sincere, positive, and seeking fans of art! The exhibition is be held *May 26 – June 26, 2017* at* “The House of Achitect Dimov”* on *“Sava Silov” Street №37, Stara Zagora, Bulgaria*.
IMAGINARIUM2017Poster_Preview.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

http://www.bulgarian-illustration.com/ published a piece about us, our work, and our exhibition *“IMAGINARIUM”*. The site serves as a platform for *Bulgarian* artists and illustrators, their work in *Bulgaria* and abroad, news, exhibitions, events. It is the brainchild of Milena Radeva an illustrator with rich experience in Bulgaria and internationally, and author of the piece about us. The material sheds light on our exhibition *“IMAGINARIUM”* our work in Bulgaria and other countries. You can see photographs from the opening, and our illustration from a cycle inspired by the *Bulgarian folk tale The Golden Girl*. http://www.bulgarian-illustration.com/798-2/
Bulgarian_Illustration_Logo.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Our works were in the competitions and exhibitions of *Kragujevac Comic Con Round Seven 2017*.  You can learn more about the event here: http://www.svetstripa.org.rs/stripom...comic-con-2017
KGG_Round7(2017)Poster01.jpg KGG_Round7(2017)Poster02.jpg

For the 8th consecutive year we are among the young and talented authors at**Balkanska Smotra Mladih Strip Autora, Leskovac/ Serbia*.*One of the most important events for the comics art in the *Balkans* and *Europe* was held *June 29th-July 2nd*2017*.*At the festival’s *19th**edition we showcased our comics strips*and illustrations. http://balkanskasmotra.blogspot.com/
LeskovacComicsFestival2017-Poster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

In the hot summer days we have a special surprise for the bookaholics in *Stara Zagora*. While you’re taking or returning  books from the library, we invite you to our *IMAGINARIUM*! Our exhibition is hosted in* “RODINA” library* – one of the biggest libraries in Bulgaria, and the oldest in *Stara Zagora* district. The exhibition is available from *July 21, 2017*. We’re happy to have our exhibition continue its journey in this temple of reading.
IMAGINARIUM(2017)ExhibitionPosterPRodinaLibraryPreviewEN.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Our comics *„THE PROMISE OF VIY” (2017)* is in *Hell Cat Press*’ latest anthology. *„TALES FROM THE PUBLIC DOMAIN”* collects new interpretations of the classic horror stories from the public domain. *Hell Cat Press* is an ambitious publisher devoted to releasing new and exciting horror anthology every year. It’s a great pleasure for us, that *„THE PROMISE OF VIY” (2017)* is in  *„TALES FROM THE PUBLIC DOMAIN” (2017)* https://www.facebook.com/Hellcatpress/
TalesFromThePublicDomain(2017)_Cover.jpg
*N. V. Gogo*l’s novella *„VIY“ (1835)* is among the first and most influential horror works in Russian literature. *132* years later, a faithful adaptation for the big screen - *„VIY“ (1967)* is released. It is the first horror film in the Soviet Union. The story’s legacy can be felt to this day in literature, movies, animation, documentaries, video games, visual arts, etc. *Viy, The King of the Gnomes*, inspred us for our strip* „THE PROMISE OF VIY”*. With great respect to *Gogol* and his horror novella, we created a modern story, that takes the reader into a macabre and Gothic world.
ThePromiseOfViy(2017)Cover-EmiliyanValev_StanimirValev.jpg

*„TALES FROM THE PUBLIC DOMAIN” (2017)* made its debut at *NECRONOMICON PROVIDENCE 2017 (August 17 – 20), Providence, Rhode Island, USA*. We’re happy that our work *„THE PROMISE OF VIY” (2017)* was part of the rich and diverse selection of visions at the festival. http://necronomicon-providence.com/welcome/
NecronomiCon-Providence-Convention-August-17-20-2017-1.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Welcome to our new *Facebook page!* /https://www.facebook.com/Emiliyan-Valev-and-Stanimir-Valev-Present-219506998066451

FacebookBanner_1709.jpg
EV_and_SV_Present_Collage2017edFacebook.jpg

*Thought Bubble The Leeds Comic Art Festival* is the UKs largest event of its kind  an annual celebration of sequential art in all its forms, including everything from superhero comics to independent and small-press artists and writers. In its 10 years it has become a top destination for the biggest names in popular culture and the authors behind the comics. For the 2017 edition *(September 18th - 24th)* of the event we took part in the exhibition program. It is always a pleasure to share our work with colleagues and new readers.  http://thoughtbubblefestival.com/

ThoughtBubble(2017)Poster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Our exhibition *„IMAGINARIUM“* was part of the events at *THE EUROPEAN NIGHT OF MUSEUMS AND ARTS STARA ZAGORA (September 29th 2017)*. It was a great pleasure for us to share our special selection of works with the many guests at *“RODINA“ Library*! https://bg-bg.facebook.com/events/1313278125449921/
NoA2017Rodina_p01.jpgNoA2017Rodina_p02.jpgNoA2017Rodina_p04.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

For four years now, we’ve been delighted to take part in the contest and exhibition programs of the *COMIC SHOWROOM in VELES, MACEDONIA*! The *15th edition (September 2017)* had more attendees, new guests, and a rich selection of authors. Every year the festival is getting bigger and better, and we feel great being part of it! http://www.comicscenter.mk/
ComicsCenterVelesMacedonia_Logo.jpg

The Balkan Comics Scene was rocked by another event –* THE INTERNATIONAL COMICS FESTIVAL SIBIU 2017 (September 24-26), Romania*. The *ASTRA Museum* was the host of thousands of guests, fantastic authors – including us :Smile: , and different and exciting events devoted to the Ninth Art. We’re happy, that for years we are part of one of the most impressive and beloved comics festivals in Europe! http://bdsibiu.ro/

https://www.facebook.com/Sibiu-Comic...315/?ref=br_tf 
*SIBIU COMICS FEST 2017 OFFICIAL AFTERMOVIE*



Sibiu2017_Poster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Comics, exhibitions, cinema are among the things we discussed in an interview for  the Bulgarian newspaper* "DOM I PARI"*.  You can read it  in issue * 11  (October 20 - November 02, 2017)*. We wish the great, sunny, and ambitious team of * "DOM I PARI"*  a fantastic sucess!  https://www.facebook.com/%D0%92%D0%B...5935320893720/
DomIPari2017_LI.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

It’s the night before Halloween. All the monsters, witches, ghosts, and scary creatures are preparing for a celebration. Costumes, sweets, horror and the smell of pumpkin desserts. And we have news about the fresh horror comics anthology *„TALES FROM THE PUBLIC DOMAIN” (2017)/ HELL CAT PRESS, USA*. The publisher and the anthology’s tour collecting macabre stories and talented authors in fantastic books, goes on with full speed. *September 16 – LADIES CON 2017, Somerville, MA* a celebration of diversity in comics. https://ladiesofcomicazi.com/
LadiesCon2017-SomervilleMA.jpg 
*October 13 – 15 ROCK AND SHOCK 2017, Worcester, MA*, an event dedicated to rock and horror. http://rockandshock.com/
RockAndShock2017PosterA.jpg
*October 26 JEWELRY CITY STEAMPUNK FESTIVAL 2017, Аttleboro, МA* – a festival about steampunk, horror, comics. https://jewelrycitysteampunk.com/
JewelryCitySteampunkFestival2017Attleboro,MA-HellCatPressBooth.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

And now something special to all fans of the macabre and horror – a page from our comics* „THE PROMISE OF VIY“ (2017)* published in *„TALES FROM THE PUBLIC DOMAIN” (2017) by HELL CAT PRESS/ USA.*
ThePromiseOfViy(2017)Cover-EmiliyanValev_StanimirValev.jpg ThePromiseOfViy(2017)Page-EmiliyanValev_StanimirValev.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*October 31st* was the final day of the presentation of our exhibition *“IMAGINARIUM”* in *“RODINA” Library, Stara Zagora, Bulgaria*. We want to thank the tireless team of *“RODINA” Library*, and the always searching visitors of this temple of culture and literature. Thank you for the hospitality and the opportunity to share our work . 
We donated a book to the library’s vast collection – the US comics Anthology *„INDIE COMICS QUARTERLY“ Volume 1 (2014)*. Our comics *„IN THE MOOD“* and *„MYSTERIOUS WAYS“* were nominated for the  *SPECTARE CREATIVE’S INDEPENDENT COMIC AWARD* for the publication in the book. The readers will have the opportunity to enjoy comics by US and international indie comics authors.
Borrow* „INDIE COMICS QUARTERLY“ Volume 1* and enjoy the amazing selection of comics in it :Smile: 
IndieComicsQuarterly_volume01_2014.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*FRAME PRAGUE COMICS ART FESTIVAL* was held for the first time in *Prague, Czech Republic (November 03 – 04, 2017)*. The festival showcases European comics, zines and illustration. We’re happy to be in the comics competition themed *WAKE UP*. About *FRAME Festival* http://framefestival.cz/ The organizers* CENTRALA* http://centrala.org.uk/ and *NO ORDINARY HEROES* http://www.noordinaryheroes.cz/
FrameComicsArtFestival2017_Poster.jpg

A special selection of works from the *WAKE UP* competition are collected in an anthology by the UK publisher *CENTRALA*. It’s a great honor for us to be among the international authors in the book. You can read our modern horror fairy tale *„ZMEY HUNTER“ (2017)* in the *“WAKE UP Anthology”.* http://centrala.org.uk/en/wake-up/
Zmey_Hunter(2017)Teaser-EV_SV.jpg
WakeUp-00-640x908.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Our exhibition *IMAGINARIUM* continues its journey! The exhibition is presented at *ART GALLERY RADNEVO (str. Tacho Daskalov №1А, Radnevo, Bulgaria)*. The gallery has become a cultural center and an integral part of* Radnevo*s life and development. Its a pleasure for us to share our works with the gallerys team, Radnevo and her guests! Special thanks to *Trifon Mitev* and the gallerys director *Alena Likova*.
https://www.facebook.com/%D0%A5%D1%8...8281999954199/
IMAGINARIUM2017PosterDesFL2EVPreview.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*MERRY CHRISTMAS AN HAPPY NEW YEAR!*
Always smile even in rainy days!
Believe in yourselves!
Dream boldly!
Happiness is not given – find it again and again!
The most precious gift is love, the one we take and the one we give!
We wish you an amazing, shared and full of wonders 2018!

----------


## eandspresent

Welcome to our Imaginarium!
The unquenchable curiosity and searching, wild energy, untamed inspiration, hunger for new worlds and visions. They lead writers and artists into a dance, with the deep and consuming darkness of the ink on the thirsty paper and its immense whiteness. Among the debris of the imagination pulsing images are emerging, jumping from one genre to another. From the surrealism of dreams to the dystopia of the cyberpunk, from the beauty of magic to the rawness of noir, from the naturalness of drama to the laughter of allegory, from the saturation of the battle scenes to the emotions of the quiet moments. It never stops! Our exhibition *IMAGINARIUM* from 2017 is the inspiration for this album collecting our comics strips. Some have already been showcased at international shows, exhibitions and festivals, or published in anthologies and magazines in Bulgaria and other countries. Collected for the first time, and specially for the Bulgarian readers!
We’re happy that with our comics album *IMAGINARIUM* we start a new line for comics and graphic books called *ТУШ (INK)* in the Bulgarian publisher *ERGO*
IMAGINARIUM_CoverA_Preview.jpg
IMAGINARIUM_CoverB_Preview.jpg

It’s a great pleasure for us to share with you our comic book “IMAGINARIUM” trailer!

----------


## eandspresent

IMAGINARIUM_Preview_Str01.jpg
IMAGINARIUM_Preview_Str03.jpg
IMAGINARIUM_Preview_Str25.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

"IMAGINARIUM" Preview
IMAGINARIUM_Preview_Str39.jpg
IMAGINARIUM_Preview_Str41.jpg
IMAGINARIUM_Preview_Str48.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*Happy World Book and Copyright Day* to all who love, create, support, and crave the immense art of literature!
Here are photos of our book *“IMAGINARIUM”* at the bookstores* “БЪЛГАРСКИ КНИЖИЦИ”* and *“НИСИМ”*. We’re happy that our book is in bookstores filled with charisma, warmth, magic and love for books! 
IMG_20180419_172032.jpg IMG_20180419_165803.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

We’re happy to be working with our friends from *“RODINA” library, Stara Zagora* again. *“EUROPEAN LITERATURE NIGHTS 2018”* takes place on May 9. One of the themes this year is Bulgarian literature in translation. Inspired by this, together with *“RODINA” library, Stara Zagora*, we will offer something special at one of the locations-caffee “Avgusta” (RHM), Stara Zagora. *“IMAGINARIUM FRAGMENTS”* is a booklet collecting fragments from our comics published in our book *“IMAGINARIUM”. “THE THIRST/ LA SED”* is in the language of Cervantes-Spanish, the way it was published in Argentina. *“VOICE OF SATORI/ ГОЛОС САТОРИ”* is in the language of Pushkin-Russian, the way it was published in Russia. *“ARROW OF TIME”* is in the language of Shakespeare-English, the way it was published in the USA. *“THE BRIDGE”* and *“REBOOT”* in Bulgarian, the way they are published in our book *“IMAGINARIUM”*. May 9th is also the day we opened our exhibition *“IMAGINARIUM FRAGMENTS OF THE BOOK”* at the library. Our comics *“THE BRIDGE”* will be exhibited for the visitors looking for their next book to read. We donated our book “IMAGINARIUM” to the library, so it can be rented from its rich with diverse and quality literature catalog.
IMAGINARIUM_Fragmenti(2018)PosterPreview2.jpg
IMG_20180509_130406.jpg
IMG_20180509_130912.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

The *Spring Book Fair 2018 Sofia, 
Bulgaria* will take place at the *National Palace of Culture*s park* (May 29th - June 3rd)*. You can visit our publisher *Ergo*s space at tent A, stand A8. In the rich palette of books, events, and guests, you can find our comics album *IMAGINARIUM*. We invite all bookaholics to this celebration of literature!
Proleten-bazar-na-knigata_2018Ergo.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

The hot summer of *2018* started with one of the most important events for the comics art in the  *Balkans* and *Europe* - *XX Balkanska Smotra Mladih Strip Autora, Leskovac/ Serbia ( June  29th - July 1st, 2018)*.   For the 9th  consecutive year we  showcased our comics strips and illustrations at the festival. http://balkanskasmotra.blogspot.com/ 
2018BalkanskaSmotraLeskovac_Poster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

After the incredible anthology *“Tales From The Public Domain”* in 2017, *HellCat Press* is back with their latest project *“Screams Heard ‘Round The World”*. Like last year we’re happy to be among the talented authors in the book.
This year our editor – the ambitious *Lindsay Moore* decided to make the book international. *"Screams Heard 'Round the World"* features the work of writers and artists from around the world. For this anthology, the contributors take a myth or legend about a monster from a non-American country and craft a story inspired by it. This anthology has something terrifying for everyone.
All who want to support this amazing book can check out the official *Kickstarter* campaign: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ound-the-world
ScreamsHeardRoundTheWorld(2018)Cover.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

We’re happy to share with you that *“Screams Heard ’Round The Wold” Anthology’s Kickstarter* campaign was more than successful! We’d like to thank everybody who supported the project and the people who did their best to make this book come true. We’re thrilled to have our comics *“Kaliakra”* in the extraordinary anthology *“Screams Heard ’Round The Wold”*!
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ound-the-world
ScreamsHeardRoundTheWorld(2018)Cover.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*“Tales of the Strix”Volume 3* is here with our comics *“Zmey Hunter”* in it! Epic battles, virtual reality and a glance at the future. Volume 3 of this one of a kind collection of new Bulgarian sci-fi and fantasy captivates with visions and ideas! Our comics *“Zmey Hunter”* reveals a magical story about legacy! Prepare for a journey in the world of imagination that you haven’t experienced before! http://www.smartreading.bg/produkt/s...a-strixa_tom3/
B_Korica_StrixTom3_10sept2018s.jpg Zmey_Hunter(2018)_Teaser.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*“SCREAMS HEARD ‘ROUND THE WORLD”* and  *HELL CAT PRESS*’ tour has started. The anthology collects macabre stories and talented authors, and we’re happy to be among them with our comics *“KALIAKRA”*. The book was at *LADIES CON 2018, Somerville, MA(September 22–23)* a celebration of diversity in comics. https://ladiesofcomicazi.com/ and here https://www.ladiescon.com/

LadiesCon2018Flyer.jpg
LadiesCon2018HellCatPress.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

The 16th edition of *COMIC SHOWROOM in VELES, MACEDONIA (September 2018)* had more attendees, new guests, and a rich selection of authors, and we’re happy to be part of it for the fifth consecutive year! http://www.comicscenter.mk/ 
ComicsCenterVelesMacedonia_Logo.jpg

Together with our friends from *“RODINA” Library, Stara Zagora*, we have a special surprise for the *“NIGHT OF ARTS” 2018*! On the night of *September 28th* we invite you to see new comics from our book at our exhibition *“IMAGINARIUM: Fragments”,* and take a card with our short comics strip! You can also enjoy the library’s special program! https://www.rodina-bg.org/
IMAGINARIUM2018_NightOfArtsPoster96.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*Biennale of Illustration 2018* is organized by the site *Bulgarian Illustration* and *Sofia City Library*. The historic event commemorates *Sofia City Library’s 90th anniversary* and *50 years* from the *First National Exhibition of Bulgarian Illustration*. A special selection of the best *Bulgarian illustrators* will be exhibited *October 23 – November 10* in *hall “Sofia”* of the library. We’re happy and honored to be among the illustrators in this memorable event with our work *“IMAGINARIUM”*! http://www.bulgarian-illustration.com/4278-2/
BiennaleOfIllustration2018Poster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Were happy that our comics*THE BRIDGE* is in *WEIRD MASK issue 7 (November 2018)/ USA*. This amazing genre fiction zine publishes stories in a variety of genres, including pulp-fiction, horror, crime, science fiction and others. Every issue offers a captivating selection of new authors and reprints of classic stories. *WEIRD MASK issue 7* with our comics *THE BRIDGE* is available here https://www.etsy.com/listing/656507443/weird-mask-7  About *WEIRD MASK* http://weirdmask.com/

WeirdMask07_A.jpg WeirdMask07_B.jpg WeirdMask07_C.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Our comics *“BLOOD IS THICKER”* marks our next collaboration with *“WEIRD MASK”* in *issue 8 (November 2018)/ USA*. This amazing genre fiction zine publishes stories in a variety of genres, including pulp-fiction, horror, crime, science fiction and others. Every issue offers a captivating selection of new authors and reprints of classic stories. *“WEIRD MASK”* *issue 8* with our comics* “BLOOD IS THICKER”* is available here  https://www.etsy.com/listing/645448152/weird-mask-8 
About “WEIRD MASK” http://weirdmask.com/
WeirdMask08_A1.jpgWeirdMask08_B.jpgWeirdMask08_C.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

The* “Sofia International Book Fair” 2018* will take place at the *National Palace of Culture (December 11th - 16th)*. You can visit our publisher *Ergo*’s space at floor III, stand 360. In the rich palette of books, events, and guests, you can find our comics album *“IMAGINARIUM”*. We invite all bookaholics to this celebration of literature!
SofiaInternationalBookFair2018Ergo.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Everybody tries to tell us what is the meaning of the holidays. What matters? Where to celebrate? With who? How?
It’s great finding the answers to these questions on your own. Magic is not only in fairy tales. It happens every day. But only when we’re ready for it!
Warm your hearts! Let your eyes sparkle with happiness! Smile countless times! Experience unstoppable love! May every moment give you more bright thoughts, feelings and memories!
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Emiliyan and Stanimir

----------


## eandspresent

A great way to start the new year is with an exhibition! We are among the authors in the *“January Art Exhibition of Young Talents” 2019*. This special event is dedicated to showcasing young authors. The organizers are the foundations *Plamak-Stara Zagora* and *Postijeniya*, the *Group of Artists in Stara Zagora*, *NBP newspaper*, and the *Society of spreading knowledge Stara Zagora*. It is held in *salon ''Bayer''* in *Stara Zagora (Bulgaria) January 21-31*. Its next stops will be the towns *Kazanlak* and *Radnevo*. 
MladejkaIzlojba2019-Plakat.jpg
MladejkaIzlojba2019_Snimka.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Together with our friends from *“RODINA” Library, Stara Zagora*, we have a special surprise for the *XIVth* marathon *“READING STARA ZAGORA”*! From April 1st to 30th 2019 we’ll be reading Bulgarian comics in our exhibition *“READING STARA ZAGORA” 2019*! https://www.rodina-bg.org/
ReadingSZ_ComicsExhibition2019PosterPreview.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

We created a special poster for *SIBIU INTERNATIONAL COMICS FESTIVAL 2019* in *Sibiu, Romania*. The city and the festival represent a combination of past, present, and future. We implemented this in the poster. The beloved *Golden Age* superhero *Daredevil* is swinging from the landmark Coopers’ tower. For more news and updates about the festival head here https://www.facebook.com/pages/categ...7038365191315/ and here http://bdsibiu.ro/
Sibiu2019Poster_EV_SV-Preview96p.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*SPACE COPZ: ORIGINS* is an all-ages comic book anthology featuring creators from all around the world! We’re among the authors who expand on *Mike Speakman’s Space Copz* *Universe* and the adventures of *Sgt. Alpha Omega* and *Beta Boy*. Over 40 contributors from 10 countries team up to create greatly unique stories for all to enjoy. *SPACE COPZ: ORIGINS*’ amazingly cool cover is by *GOOD CHARLOTTE*’s guitarist and keyboardist, illustrator, and artiste *BILLY MARTIN*! A great adventure spread on 100 pages from *BEHEMOTH COMICS*. https://behemothcomics.us/
You can support this fantastic book on its official KICKSTARTER campaign:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-a/description
SpaceCopsOrigins2019_Cover.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

We're happy to work again with our friends from *“RODINA” Library, Stara Zagora*. The *8th “LITERATURE NIGHT”* will be held on *May 15th*. We have something special for the visitors at *“RODINA” Library*’s spot at *“AUGUSTA” Caffee (Regional Museum of History)* between *18:00* and *22:00*. You can take our comics *“ZMEY HUNTER”.* It was published in *UK, Germany, Poland* and *Bulgaria*; and it was showcased at festivals and exhibitions in *Czech Republic, Serbia, Bulgaria*. An example of the life of *European Literature*. 
We’re glad to share with you, that our exhibition *“READING STARA ZAGORA” 2019* will extend its stay in* “RODINA” Library* through the end of *May*. https://noshtnaliteraturata.com/grad/stara-zagora/ and https://www.facebook.com/noshtnaliteraturata/
LiteratureNight2019.jpg
LN19_ZmeyHunterSpecial-EV_SV.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*"SPACE COPZ: ORIGINS" (2019) Kickstarter A Success!*
We’re happy to share with you that* “SPACE COPZ: ORIGINS” Anthology’s Kickstarter* campaign was more than successful! We’d like to thank everybody who supported the project and the people who did their best to make this book come true. We’re thrilled to be part of the amazing anthology *“SPACE COPZ: ORIGINS”*!
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-a/description

SpaceCopzOrigins(2019)_PinUp.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*"SPRING BOOK FAIR" 2018 Sofia/ Bulgaria*
The *“Spring Book Fair” 2019* will take place at the National *Palace of Culture (May 28th - June 2nd)*. You can visit *Ergo Books*’ space at stand 342. In the rich palette of books, events, and guests, you can find our comics album *“IMAGINARIUM”*. We invite all bookaholics to this celebration of literature! 
SpringBookFair2019.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Terrific news! *SIBIU INTERNATIONAL COMICS FESTIVAL 2019* will be held *June 07-09* in *Sibiu, Romania*. It was an honor for us to create a special poster for the event. And a selection of our latest works will be exhibited at the festival. Stay tuned for more surprises! For more news and updates about this significant festival head here https://www.facebook.com/pages/categ...7038365191315/ and here http://bdsibiu.ro/

Sibiu2019Poster_EV_SV-Preview96p.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

We promised you more surprises for *SIBIU INTERNATIONAL COMICS FESTIVAL 2019*. We always keep our promises. Our latest experimental short film *„A BALL OF SHADOWS“* will be screened at the festival. An urban fantasy story inspired by legends and folklore. It revolves around the annual Ball of the creatures of the supernatural. This will be the premiere of the film. We've been sharing our works with the attendees of the festival for years, and it is an honor to be able to do it again. To make a poster, and to show our film. Many thanks to *Francois Montier, Sibiu Comics Club*, all the great people organizing this amazing event, the visitors and the great folks of *Sibiu*! Keep up the fantastic work! Enjoy!
ABallOfShadows(2018)PosterPreview96p.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Here is the official SIBIU INTERNATIONAL COMICS FESTIVAL 2019 Aftermovie.

----------


## eandspresent

The summer of *2019* started with one of the most important events for the comics art in the  *Balkans* and *Europe*  - *XXI Balkanska Smotra Mladih Strip Autora, Leskovac/ Serbia (June  28th - 30th, 2019)*. For the *10th* consecutive year we showcased our comics strips and illustrations at the festival.  http://balkanskasmotra.blogspot.com/
BalkanskaSmotraMladihStripAutora2019_Poster01.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

ADanceWithInk(2019)PosterPreview-EV_SV.jpg
*„A DANCE WITH INK“* is a gift!

With this book, we want to celebrate COMICS as an art form, a mltilayered read, an inspiration, a way to express yourself, an entertainment. A gift for the authors, who share their ideas. For the readers, fans, and the people, who are holding such a book for the first time, looking for something new and different. A gift for the distributors, who want comics to be available. The gift makes happy the one who receives it, and its giver, too! COMICS in Bulgaria deserve being celebrated! Let's do it together! Let's enjoy COMICS together!

Our free comic book *„A DANCE WITH INK“* will be distributed through *„NA TAMNO“* shops. *„NA TAMNO“* is the biggest independent retailer for alternative and lifestyle fashion in Bulgaria! https://www.natamno.com/
We're happy to share with you *„A DANCE WITH INK“* official trailer!

----------


## eandspresent

*„A DANCE WITH INK“* will have its premiere at *ANIVENTURE COMIC CON*. You can get your copy of the book from *„NA TAMNO“* shops' booth at the festival. *ANIVENTURE COMIC CON* is the biggest annual event for fans of Anime, Cosplay, Comic books, Superheroes series, TV series, Movies, Gaming and Street Art in Bulgaria. The festival will be held *September 14-15*, *2019* at Inter *Expo Center, Sofia*. We invite the visitors of this unique event to get our gift-the free comic book *„A DANCE WITH INK“*! https://www.comiccon.bg/
AniventureComicCon2019.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Photos from* ANIVENTURE COMIC CON 2019* and the booth of *НА ТЪМНО* with our free comic book *ТАНЦ С ТУШ/ A DANCE WITH INK*!
IMG_3605.jpg IMG_3606.jpg IMG_3608.jpg

Our free comic book  *ТАНЦ С ТУШ/ A DANCE WITH INK* is waiting for you at all *NA TAMNO* stores in *Bulgaria*!  *ТАНЦ С ТУШ/ A DANCE WITH INK* is in *Blagoevgrad, Burgas, Varna, Veliko Tarnovo, Dobrich, Pleven, Plovdiv, Ruse, Sofia*! https://www.natamno.com/pages/%D0%9C...%9D%D0%98.html

----------


## eandspresent

*ТАНЦ С ТУШ/ A DANCE WITH INK* at *NA TAMNO* in *Sofia*! 
ADanceWithInk(2019)PosterPreview-EV_SV.jpgIMG_3680.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Together with our friends from *“RODINA” Library, Stara Zagora*, we have a special surprise for the *“NIGHT OF ARTS” 2019*! On the night of *September 27th* we invite you to see new comics from our book at our exhibition *“ТАНЦ С ТУШ/ A DANCE WITH INK”*, Come to *“RODINA”* and experience the magic atmosphere of the library!  https://www.rodina-bg.org/
IMG_20190925_111806.jpg IMG_20190925_111816.jpg

Our free comic book *„ТАНЦ С ТУШ/ A DANCE WITH INK“* is among our surprises for *“NIGHT OF ARTS” 2019* in *Stara Zagora*! Our book is exclusively at the official spot of the *Union of Bulgarian Artists in Stara Zagora salon ''Bayer'*'! We invite you to enjoy the salon’s special program and get *„ТАНЦ С ТУШ/ A DANCE WITH INK“*! 
https://www.facebook.com/art.zalabayer/
SalonBAYER_StaraZagora.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

We donated our book *ТАНЦ С ТУШ/ A DANCE WITH INK* to *RODINA library, Stara Zagora*, so it can be rented from its rich with diverse and quality literature catalog. https://www.rodina-bg.org/

The unquenchable curiosity and searching, wild energy, untamed inspiration, hunger for new worlds and visions. They lead writers and artists into a dance, with the deep and consuming darkness of the ink on the thirsty paper and its immense whiteness. Among the debris of the imagination pulsing images are emerging, jumping from one genre to another. From the surrealism of dreams to the dystopia of the cyberpunk, from the beauty of magic to the rawness of noir, from the naturalness of drama to the laughter of allegory, from the saturation of the battle scenes to the emotions of the quiet moments. It never stops! Our exhibition *A DANCE WITH INK* showcases our comics and illustrations. Some have already been showcased at international shows, exhibitions and festivals, or published in anthologies and magazines in Bulgaria and other countries. Others are presented for the first time, and specially for the exhibition! 

*A DANCE WITH INK* is our biggest exhibition! It is held at the unique *MUSEUM OF PHOTOGRAPHY AND MODERN VISUAL ARTS* in *Kazanlak, Bulgaria*! Opening on *October 2nd* at 17:30 it will be held until *October 22nd*. The guests can get our free comic book  *A DANCE WITH INK*!  https://mpcva.org/

ADanceWithInk2019_KazanlakPoster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

The *17th* edition of *COMIC SHOWROOM in VELES, NORTH MACEDONIA (2019)* had more attendees, new guests, and a rich selection of authors, and we’re happy to be part of it for the sixth consecutive year!
ComicsCenterVelesMacedonia_Logo.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

We donated our book *“ТАНЦ С ТУШ/ A DANCE WITH INK”* to *„ZACHARYI KNYAZHESKI“ Regional library, Stara Zagora*.
Founded in *1954*, the library is home to more than *400 000* documents and sources of information. Synonimous with literature, the library is also a host to many cultural events in Stara Zagora. We thank director Nadezhda Grueva and the wonderful team of the library, for their constant and inspiring devotion. 
*“ТАНЦ С ТУШ/ A DANCE WITH INK”* can be rented from its rich and high quality catalog.https://www.libsz.org/

RL_ZacharyiKnyazheski_Darenie2019.jpg RL_ZacharyiKnyazheski_StaraZagora.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*FRAME PRAGUE COMICS ART FESTIVAL* was held for the third time in *Prague, Czech Republic (November 02 – 03, 2019)*. The festival showcases European comics, zines and illustration. The event is quickly taking an important part in the European comics scene. We’re happy to be in the comics competition from the beginning in 2017. Our comics *ZMEY HUNTER* is in *2017’s WAKE UP Anthology*. Our comics *THE LAST AND THE FIRST* is in *2018’s THE LAST TREE Anthology*. Our comics *DOCTOR MYSERY* is in *2019’s THE ART OF HATE Anthology*. 
About *FRAME* Festival http://framefestival.cz/ 
The organizers CENTRALA http://centrala.org.uk/  and NO ORDINARY HEROES https://noordinaryheroes.cz/

FRAME_Festival2019.jpg

We’re thrilled to be in *THE ART OF HATE Anthology*. The book is a selection of the comics for *FRAME PRAGUE COMICS ART FESTIVAL*’s annual official competition. An amazing collection of 260 color pages of more than 46 works by authors from *Australia, Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Canada, Colombia, Czech Republic, Egypt, Estonia, Finland, Germany, Hong Kong, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Russia, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia, Taiwan, The Netherlands, UK*. Our comics DOCTOR MYSERY is one of them! Like the two books released for the FRAME festival’s 2017 and 2018 edition, this anthology is published by one of the organizers-*CENTRALA Publishing House*. For *CENTRALA* comics means beautifully published, well written, and exceptionally drawn literature.
A picture of life in a solid frame. You can read our comics DOCTOR MYSERY in 2019’s THE ART OF HATE Anthology.   You can learn more about this fascinating collection and buy it from here http://centrala.org.uk/shop/the-art-of-hate/ 

ArtOfHate(2019)Cover.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

The *“Sofia International Book Fair” 2019* will take place at the *National Palace of Culture (December 10th - 15th)*. You can visit our publisher Ergo’s space at floor IV, stand 408. In the rich palette of books, events, and guests, you can find our comics album *“IMAGINARIUM”*. We invite all bookaholics to this celebration of literature! 
https://www.facebook.com/events/2602486183197478/
SofiaInternationalBookFair2019.jpg IMAGINARIUM(2018)Cover-EV_SV.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

We present to you our experimental short film *„A BALL OF SHADOWS“*. An urban fantasy tale inspired by legends and folklore. The film revolves around the annual ball of the world of the supernatural, that takes place in a different place every year. The Ball from *Mikhail Bulgakov's immortal novel „The Master and Margarita“, Walpurgis Night, Beltane* are among the many names this event is called around the world. Let us share a different vision of this fabulous festivity together! Reality is intertwined with fantasy. The film had its premiere at *Sibiu International Comics Festival 2019 in Sibiu, Romania*. 

https://vimeo.com/303802389

ABallOfShadows(2018)Poster-EV_SV_96p.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Our special Holidays Card „SHARED HOLIDAY“ and our free comic book „ТАНЦ С ТУШ/ A DANCE WITH INK“ are among our surprises for the Holidays! Our book is exclusively at the official spot of the Union of Bulgarian Artists in Stara Zagora salon ''Bayer'' at the opening of the traditional „CHRISTMAS EXHIBITION 2019“! We invite you to enjoy the salon’s special program at the „CHRISTMAS EXHIBITION 2019“ on December 16th at 18:00 and get our card and „ТАНЦ С ТУШ/ A DANCE WITH INK“! https://www.facebook.com/art.zalabayer/
ChristmasExhibition(2019)Poster.jpg SharedHolidays(2019)Card_Preview.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

It is a great pleasure for us, that our *Holidays Card „SHARED HOLIDAYS“* was a special present for the guests of the magical *„CHRISTMAS CONCERT“ 2019* at *„ZACHARYI KNYAZHESKI“ Regional library, Stara Zagora!* https://www.libsz.org/ and https://bg-bg.facebook.com/libstarazagora/
LibZahariyKnyazhesku_KoledenConcert2019Poster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*„SHARED HOLIDAYS“* continues its journey! The Card is available at our friends from  *„RODINA“ Library, Stara Zagora*! You can also check out our exhibition *„A DANCE WITH INK“* and enjoy all the surprises the library's great team prepared for everyone! https://www.rodina-bg.org/
SharedHolidays(2019)Card_Preview.jpg

We're happy to share, that our works - *„ТАНЦ С ТУШ/ A DANCE WITH INK“ Cover* and *„A WALK DOWN PONTO-CHO“ illustration*, are part of the wonderful richness of *„CHRISTMAS EXHIBITION 2019“* at the *Union of Bulgarian Artists in Stara Zagora salon ''Bayer'*! Make your holidays more interesting, magical and beautiful, by visiting *„CHRISTMAS EXHIBITION 2019“*! https://www.facebook.com/art.zalabayer/
ChristmasExhibition2019_Works.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Terrific news!* III STRIP FEST VALJEVO 2019* will be held *Dec 20-21* at the *Culture Centre of Valjevo, Serbia*. We have shared our works at the festival since its beginning in 2017. For our third participation we have a selection of our works and a surprise! It was an honor for us to create a special poster for the event. We are happy to be part of this young, ambitious and remarkable festival! Let's celebrate comics together at *III STRIP FEST VALJEVO 2019*!  https://czk.rs/iii-valjevski-strip-festival/
ValjevoStripFest2019PosterEN-EV_SV_Preview.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS!*
Let the magic of the Holidays bring many smiles, wonderful shared moments, and the fulfillment of the wildest dreams!
We wish all a fantastic, bright and full of wonders 2020!

----------


## eandspresent

A great way to start the new year is with an exhibition! We are among the authors in the “January Art Exhibition of Young Talents” 2020. This special event is dedicated to showcasing young authors. The organizers are the foundations Plamak-Stara Zagora and Postijeniya, the Group of Artists in Stara Zagora, NBP newspaper, and the Society of spreading knowledge Stara Zagora. It is held in salon ''Bayer'' in Stara Zagora (Bulgaria) January 23-February 14, 2020. 
Bayer2020Exhibition01.jpg Bayer2020Exhibition02.jpg Bayer2020Exhibition03.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*„ShadowDance: Cyberpunk“* is the biggest project of the online magazine *ShadowDance*. Almost 20 years, the magazine has taken a special place in the hearts of the Bulgarian fans of fantasy and sci-fi. The readers of their latest endeavor, will be emersed in an amazing and in-depth study of cyberpunk-an exciting and constantly evolving genre. It is a great pleasure for us to support this ambitious and unique project. Our cyberpunk works, are presented in the section dedicated to cyberpunk and Bulgarian authors. This section is among the special surprises in the extended digital edition, which is available to the fans who supported the magazine's successsfull crowdfunding campaign. Let us celebrate the success of *„ShadowDance: Cyberpunk“* and wish for more fantasy and sci-fi for the Bulgarian readers! About *ShadowDance* https://www.shadowdance.info/magazine/ and https://www.facebook.com/shadowdancemag/

ShadowDanceCyberpunk(2020)Magazine.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*“January Art Exhibition of Young Talents” 2020*'s next stops are *Radnevo* and *Galabovo*! It is at the *Art Gallery Radnevo* since February 24, 2020. We are among the authors, and we invite you to this special exhibition! 
https://www.facebook.com/%D0%A5%D1%8...8281999954199/

JanuaryYouthExhibition2020_RadnevoPoster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

March 2020 marks the 80th anniversary of the great writer Mikhail Bulgakov's death and the 90th anniversary of the burning of the first manuscript of his novel „The Master and Margarita“. Let us remember one of the greatest balls in literature – Woland's...
We're happy to share with you "A BALL OF SHADOWS" and its premiere on YouTube.

We present to you our experimental short film „A BALL OF SHADOWS“. An urban fantasy tale inspired by legends and folklore. The film revolves around the annual ball of the world of the supernatural, that takes place in a different place every year. The Ball from Mikhail Bulgakov's immortal novel „The Master and Margarita“, Walpurgis Night, Beltane are among the many names this event is called around the world. Let us share a different vision of this fabulous festivity together! Reality is intertwined with fantasy. The film had its premiere at Sibiu International Comics Festival 2019 in Sibiu, Romania.

----------


## eandspresent

Our comics album *„IMAGINARIUM“ (2018)/ Ergo Books/* is among the latest additions in the catalogue of *„CHITALNYATA“, Sofia*. For our donation of the book, we created gifts to the readers – special cards! *„CHITALNYATA“* is a tourist info point, modern reading room and one of the most favorite places in *City Garden, Sofia, Bulgaria*. It is a pleasure for us to enrich their catalogue with our book! Keep reading!
http://www.chitalnyata.bg/book/8731/
CHITALNYATA_IMAGINARIUM_Card2020Preview-EV_SV.jpg CHITALNYATA_CityGardenSOFIA_BULGARIA.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

We are happy to be among the authors in the coloring book *MONSTROS URBANOS*. More than 30 talented creators are sharing their unique visions of urban monsters in this marvelous project by  *Associação Tentáculo*. This is our first publication in Portugal, and we are thrilled to take the readers on a walk down Ponto-Cho in Kyoto, Japan, and to the windmill in Nesebar, Bulgaria. In the company of great monsters, of course :Smile: 
https://www.facebook.com/associacao.tentaculo 
https://www.facebook.com/Monstros-Ur...1955856115398/
MonstrosUrbanos(2020)Cover.jpg MonstrosUrbanos(2020)Cover2.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*METAMORPHOSES*

„In nova fert animus mutatas dicere formas / corpora.“
I intend to speak of forms changed into new entities;
- Оvid, Мetamorphoses, 8 AD

Our book collects two novellas, revealing a few of the countless faces of the metamorphosis – *ARIADNA* and *UNDER MY SKIN*. The world as we know it, changes in the blink of an eye. The unthinkable becomes reality. The inevitable is immediate. When we change before we know it, or the change is slow, hard, and painful. The hero turns into a monster, and the executioner into a savior. The letters come together to form a text. It combines with the illustrations. Together, they have a different meaning. Together they make comics. 
*UNDER MY SKIN* is the first Bulgarian digital graphic novella. About the ballerina Alexandria and the tatto artist Dorian. A personal story about the masks that we put, and the choices we make. A modern fairy tale, intertwining urban fantasy and horror. Presented in a new way for this book.
*ARIADNA* is a personal story withn an epic change of the reality. About the ace pilot Ariadna and the Angel of Death. Different subgenres of fantasy are combined on the pages of the comic.
The authors are going through metamorphoses while following the inspiration for the story, they are telling. 

We tell you about the metamorphoses of bodies and souls, which transform into new characters, personalities and fates...

We’re happy that our novella *METAMORPHOSES* is part of a line for comics and graphic books called *ТУШ (INK)* in the *Bulgarian publisher ERGO*, that we launched with our book *IMAGINARIUM*. From its debut in 2002, *ERGO* has become synonymous with high quality European literature. Every book they release is proof of their motto “To books – with love!” https://ergobooks.eu/books/metamorfo...tanimir-valev/

METAMORPHOSES Trailer:



Preview Pages

----------


## eandspresent

METAMORPHOSES Preview Pages and bonus Pre-Order Illustration
Metamorfozi(2020)EV_SV-Str03.jpg Metamorfozi(2020)EV_SV-Str23.jpg Metamorfozi(2020)SpecialPrintPreview-EV_SV.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Our entry in *LAMBIEK COMICLOPEDIA* is updated! Big thanks to *BAS SCHUDDEBOOM* and the amazing people at *LAMBIEK* for their extraordinary work! As creators, and comics authors, we’re excited and honored to be in *LAMBIEK COMICLOPEDIA*! Founded in *1968* in *Amsterdam* by *KEES KOUSEMAKER, LAMBIEK* is not only the oldest comics book store in the world, but also an art gallery and host to the most formidable online comic art encyclopedia. *LAMBIEK COMICLOPEDIA* is an illustrated compendium of over *13,900* international comics authors. You can see our entry here:
http://www.lambiek.net/artists/v/val...n_stanimir.htm
lambiek-comiclo-logo2.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

One of the most important events for the comics art in the Balkans and Europe rocked the comics scene again! *XXI BALKANSKA SMOTRA MLADIH STRIP AUTORA, LESKOVAC/ SERBIA (August 14th - 16th, 2020)* was held as a special exhibition. For the 11th consecutive year we showcased our comics strips and illustrations at the festival. Among them was our graphic novella *METAMORPHOSES*! http://balkanskasmotra.blogspot.com/ and https://www.facebook.com/Balkanska-s...4069951373123/

BalkanskaSmotrlaMladihStripAutoraXII(2020)P01.jpgMetamorfozi(2020)EV_SV-CovA.jpgBalkanskaSmotrlaMladihStripAutoraXII(2020)Photo02.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

We're happy to be among the authors in THE HIEROGRAPH Volume 4. THE HIEROGRAPH is a quarterly anthology of art, comics, prose and poetry that features a diverse selection from creators all over the world. A great adventure spread on 100 pages from Twenty2Six books/ USA. You can support this fantastic book on its official KICKSTARTER campaign: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...the-hierograph
HIEROGRAPH_V04(2020)Cover.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Together with our friends from *“RODINA” Library, Stara Zagora* and *Salon ''BAYER'', Stara Zagora*, we have a special surprise for the *“NIGHT OF ARTS” 2020*! On the night of September 25th special cards with characters from our graphic novella *“METAMORPHOSES”* will be available at *“RODINA”* https://www.rodina-bg.org/ and *Salon ''BAYER''* https://www.facebook.com/art.zalabayer/

NightOfArts2020_Card01Preview.jpg NightOfArts2020_Card02Preview.jpg NightOfArts2020_Card03Preview.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Together with our friends from *Salon ''BAYER'', Stara Zagora*, we have a special surprise for the *“NIGHT OF LITERATURE” 2020*! On the night of October 7th a special preview of our graphic novella *“METAMORPHOSES”* will be available at Salon ''BAYER'' https://www.facebook.com/art.zalabayer/ for this celebration of literature!
NightOfLiterature2020.jpg Metamorfozi(2020)EV_SV-CovA.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Our biggest exhibition *„METAMORPHOSES“* opens on October 12th, 2020.
A special selection of our comics, graphics, and illustrations, it offers exerpts from our latest graphic novella *„METAMORPHOSES“* and works that we share with the Bulgarian audience for the first time! And especially for you! „METAMORPHOSES“ collects a rich diversity of our works,  showcased at international festivals and exhibitions, or published in Bulgaria and international anthologies and magazines.
Host of the exhibition is *Regional Library „Zachariy Knyazheski“, Stara Zagora, Bulgaria*. Founded in 1954, the library is home to more than 400 000 documents and sources of information. Synonimous with literature, the library is also a host to many cultural events in Stara Zagora. We thank the wonderful team of the library, for their constant and inspiring devotion.
„METAMORPHOSES“ is held October 12th – November 12th, 2020!
https://www.libsz.org/
MetamorfoziExhibition2020Photo.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

It’s a pleasure for us, that the biggest Bulgarian online media dedicated to books and reading *AzCheta* shares the news about our exhibition *МЕТАМОРФОЗИ/ METAMORPHOSES/*! While going through the events in *AzCheta's Book Calendar*, you can read about our exhibition *МЕТАМОРФОЗИ/ METAMORPHOSES/*! https://azcheta.com/predstoiasti/met...-stara-zagora/

The online publication *DIASKOP* dedicated to comics and culture, shared the news about our exhibition *МЕТАМОРФОЗИ/ METAMORPHOSES/*. It’s a pleasure for us every time we’re on the pages of one of the most respected medias covering the history and development of the Ninth art in Bulgaria. https://www.diaskop-comics.com/article.aspx?id=4608

We gave an exclusive interview about our exhibition *МЕТАМОРФОЗИ/ METAMORPHOSES/* to *Radio Stara Zagora. Radio Stara Zagora* is the first radio in Southern Bulgaria, which history starts in *1927*. It is among the *Bulgarian National Radio*’s nine channels.  The radio is a respected institution, that has been covering cultural events in the region. You can hear part of the interview about *МЕТАМОРФОЗИ/ METAMORPHOSES/* here: https://bnr.bg/starazagora/post/1013...harii-knajeski

----------


## eandspresent

We have special treats for Halloween! 
We are among the authors in *CONTINENTAL CRYPTID ANTHOLOGY (2020)/ UK*! An anthology featuring over 25 contributors! A project, covering a huge variety of different creatures in this collection of short stories, comics and illustrations based on monsters, folklore and cryptids from Europe! Our works in the book are inspired by Bulgarian folklore and Norse mythology! You can learn more about *CONTINENTAL CRYPTID ANTHOLOGY on its Kickstarter Campaign*! https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ptid-anthology
ContinentalCryptidZine_Cover.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

We have another treat for this Halloween! 
*HELL – HUED ZINE/UK/* is a horror zine where each issue is inspired by a colour. Issue 01 is CARMINE! We are among the authors who offer you a chilling interpretation of this beautiful and vivid nuance! You can buy  *HELL – HUED ZINE Issue 01: CARMINE* from here: https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/8927..._home_active_1
Hell-HuedCarmine(2020)CoverPreview.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*SKOPJE COMIC ACTION 2020* was held on *November 06* at the *Culture and Social Center Jadro Skopje, North Macedonia*. It was a pleasure for us to create the official poster of the event. We are happy to be part of this young, ambitious and remarkable festival and to celebrate comics together at *SKOPJE COMIC ACTION 2020*! https://www.facebook.com/centarjadro/
SkopjeComicsAction2020_PosterPreview.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*Biennale of Illustration 2020* is organized by the site *Bulgarian Illustration* and *Regional History Museum Sofia*. We’re happy to be among the illustrators in this memorable event with the cover to our graphic novella *“МЕТАМОРФОЗИ/ METAMORPHOSES”*! A special selection of the best Bulgarian illustrators will be exhibited November 17, 2020 – January 17, 2021 in hall “The Triangular Tower of Serdika”, Regional History Museum Sofia. We invite all fans of visual arts to this celebration of talent and diverse visions! http://biennale.bulgarian-illustration.com/
pokana-biennale na illustraciata-2020.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

ПРОКУДЕНИ /BANISHED/

"Πόλλ᾽ οἶδ᾽ ἀλώπηξ, ἀλλ' ἐχῖνος ἕν μέγα."
A fox knows many things, but a hedgehog knows one important thing.
- Archilochus, VII B. C.
The fox has always been a symbol of trickery and cunningness. She outsmarts the other animals, and that creates many enemies. She.'s learned to survive and beat her oponents.
On the other hand, the hedgehog is associated with hard work, rationality, and wiseness. In Bulgaria it is believed that he is the oldest animal. He is called „old faith“. The Ancient Greek poet Archilochus attributes two different views of the world to these animals. The fox learns from experiences. There is no one truth in life for her. The hedgehog views the world through the lens of a single defining idea. These two animals personify two different philosophies that have left a mark on human culture.
In BANISHED, the paths of a hedgehog and a fox cross while they fight for survival, amidst a severe winter.

And you... Are you a fox? Or a hedgehog?
Prokudeni(2020)PreviewCovA.jpg

Every copy of our Comic Book "ПРОКУДЕНИ"/ BANISHED (2020) comes with a present - Special Illustration
Prokudeni(2020)PrintPreview01.jpg

Our Comic Book "ПРОКУДЕНИ"/ BANISHED (2020) Official Trailer 



Our Comic Book ПРОКУДЕНИ/ BANISHED/ is distributed exclusively through one of the most beloved online stores in Bulgaria OZONE.BG It is a pleasure for us to work with the great team of OZONE.BG https://www.ozone.bg/product/prokudeni/

----------


## eandspresent

*FESTIVALUL DE BENZI DESENATE ISTORICE Braşov 2020 /Brasov Historical Comics Festival 2020/* is held *December 18-20 in Braşov, Romania*. We are happy to be in the selection of talented authors, whose comics will be showcased at a special outdoor exhibition at *Piața Sfatului /Council Square/*! This amazing event is organized by *Asociația Forums /Forums Association/ and Muzeul Județean de Istorie Braşov /Brasov County History Museum/*. This is the first time we share our works at the festival in Brasov!  https://www.facebook.com/festivalbdbrasov/
Brasov2020_Poster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS!*
We wish you, free soul, powerful spirit, bright thoughts, and good heart! Let the magic of the Holidays bring you many smiles, wonderful shared moments, and the fullfillment of your wildest dreams!
We wish you a fantastic, bright and full of wonders 2021!

----------


## eandspresent

With 2021, comes the tour of Festivalul de Benzi Desenate Istorice Brașov 2020 /Brasov Historical Comics Festival 2020/ exhibition ,,Eroii care au făcut istorie”(Heroes, who created history)! At the invitation of  Filarmonica de Stat Sibiu / the Sibiu State Philharmonic, the exhibition is part of a big event at the beginning of the year „Ziua Culturii în Capitala Culturii” (Day of culture at the capital of culture)! We are happy to be among the authors in the exhibition, and part of this wonderful event! Festivalul de Benzi Desenate Istorice Brașov 2020 / Brasov Historical Comics Festival 2020/ outdoor exhibition ,,Eroii care au făcut istorie”(Heroes, who created history) will be presented at the Esplanade of Thalia Hall from January 15 through January 31, 2021! https://www.facebook.com/festivalbdb...ons&__tn__=K-R
Sibiu2021_01.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Festivalul de Benzi Desenate Istorice Brașov 2020 /Brasov Historical Comics Festival 2020/ exhibition ,,Eroii care au făcut istorie” (Heroes, who created history) amazing catalogue!
HeroesExhibitionBrasov2020Catalogue_01.jpg
HeoresExhibitionBrasov2020Catalogue_02.jpg
The tour of Festivalul de Benzi Desenate Istorice Brașov 2020 /Brasov Historical Comics Festival 2020/ exhibition ,,Eroii care au făcut istorie” (Heroes, who created history) continues! At the invitation of Deva municipality and the Decebal National College, the exhibition will be presented outdoors at the Unirii Square from February 8 through February 25, 2021! We are happy to be among the authors in the exhibition, and part of this wonderful event!
https://www.facebook.com/festivalbdb...tkw&__tn__=K-R
HeroesExhibitionBrasov2021Deva_Poster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*,,Eroii care au făcut istorie” (Heroes, who created history)* at the *Unirii Square, Deva, Romania* from February 8 through February 25, 2021! We're honored to be among the incredible authors at the exhibition! https://www.facebook.com/festivalbdbrasov/
HeroesExhibitionBrasov2021Deva_Photo01.jpg
HeroesExhibitionBrasov2021Deva_Photo04.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

The tour of *Festivalul de Benzi Desenate Istorice Brașov 2020 /Brasov Historical Comics Festival 2020/ exhibition ,,Eroii care au făcut istorie” (Heroes, who created history)* continues! Next stops – *Bistrița (March 01-14), Năsăud (March 15-22), Beclean (March 23-31)*! We are happy to be among the authors in the exhibition, and part of this wonderful event! But first -  *Bistrita*!
https://www.facebook.com/festivalbdb...ons&__tn__=K-R
HeroesExhibitionBrasov2021Bistrita_Poster.jpgHeroesExhibitionBrasov2021Bistrita_Photo01.jpgHeroesExhibitionBrasov2021Bistrita_Photo02.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*„Journey through comics“* is the piece about us in issue 3/ 256 (2021) of the Bulgarian magazine LiterNet. With a long tradition, starting in 1999, Bulgarian and international recognition, LiterNet magazine is an independent publication, dedicated to literature, arts, humanitarian and social researches. Its main goal is to support reading, offer high quality works by Bulgarian and foreign authors, support young talents. It is a pleasure for us to be in its latest issue! You can read the piece about us here https://liternet.bg/gallery/emilian-...evi/index.html You can go through the gallery of our works here https://liternet.bg/gallery/emilian-...1/pytuvane.htm
LiterNet_Logo.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

We present to you our experimental short horror film *„A NIGHTMARE“ (2019)*. A girl is haunted by a nightmare, until she lives through it, succumbs to it, or is consumed by it. We invite you to watch *„A NIGHTMARE“* here: http://<a href="https://vimeo.com/38.../380607599</a>

ANightmare2019_PosterPreview.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*Festivalul de Benzi Desenate Istorice Brașov 2020 /Brasov Historical Comics Festival 2020/* exhibition *,,Eroii care au făcut istorie” (Heroes, who created history)* is in *Năsăud, Romania (March 15-22)!* https://www.facebook.com/festivalbdb...ons&__tn__=K-R
HeroesExhibitionBrasov2021Nasaud_Photo01.jpg HeroesExhibitionBrasov2021Nasaud_Photo02.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Legends and reality, good and evil, life and death, heroes and villains meet, at *„МОСТЪТ“/ „THE BRIDGE“*! Our story *„МОСТЪТ“/ „THE BRIDGE“* is a free e-comics! 
Let's celebrate COMICS as an art form, a mltilayered read, an inspiration, a way to express yourself, an entertainment. A gift for the authors, who share their ideas. For the readers, fans, and the people, who are reading such a work for the first time, looking for something new and different. The gift makes happy the one who receives it, and its giver, too! COMICS in Bulgaria deserve being celebrated! Let's do it together! Let's enjoy COMICS together!
You can read *„МОСТЪТ“/ „THE BRIDGE“* on  Библиоман/Biblioman/. Библиоман is a project, dedicated to creating a full catalogue of every book published in Bulgaria! https://biblioman.chitanka.info/books/15014
Mostat(2021)CoverPreview-EV_SV.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*Festivalul de Benzi Desenate Istorice Brașov 2020 /Brasov Historical Comics Festival 2020/ exhibition ,,Eroii care au făcut istorie” (Heroes, who created history)* is at the *,,Casa Albă” /White House/* section of the *Muzeul Județean de Etnografie și Artă Populară Maramureș /Maramureș County Museum of Ethnography and Folk Art/* in *Baia Mare, Romania* (April 16 – May 22. 2021)! Amazing place! Amazing exhibition! https://www.facebook.com/festivalbdb...ons&__tn__=K-R
HeroesExhibitionBrasov2021BaiaMare_Photo01.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Our free e-comics *„МОСТЪТ“/ „THE BRIDGE“* is available to the libraries in Bulgaria! 
We are truly grateful to *Фондация „Глобални Библиотеки – България” /„Global Libraries – Bulgaria“ Foundation/* for their support! The foundation shared our comics with their network of close to 1000 libraries and chitalishtes! Chitalishte is a Bulgarian public institution and building that fulfills several functions at once, such as a community centre, library, and a theatre. We want to thank the bulgarian libraries and chitalishtes for their inspiring work of enlightenment! They are not only a place to read, but a cultural centre, organizer of events, and they support aspiring talents! 
Let us love and support our libraries and chitalishtes!
*Фондация „Глобални Библиотеки – България” /Foundation „Global Libraries – Bulgaria“/* supports the inclusion of the Bulgarian citizens to the global information society. You can learn more about the foundation here: https://www.glbulgaria.bg/bg

One of the libraries, that included *„МОСТЪТ“/ „THE BRIDGE“* in their online catalogue is *Регионална Библиотека „Априлов – Палаузов“ /“Aprilov – Palauzov“ Regional Library/, Gabrovo*! We want to thank the library's team for their support! We wish them a happy 160th anniversary in 2021! You can read and download *„МОСТЪТ“/ „THE BRIDGE“* from their catalogue of ebooks. Legends and reality, good and evil, life and death, heroes and villains meet, at „МОСТЪТ“/ „THE BRIDGE“!  https://libgabrovo.com/media/Virtual...mics-EV_SV.pdf
*Регионална Библиотека „Априлов – Палаузов“ /“Aprilov – Palauzov“ Regional Library/*, Gabrovo! You can learn more about the library here: http://www.libgabrovo.com/ 
Mostat(2021)CoverPreview-EV_SV.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Together with our friends from *„RODINA” Library, Stara Zagora* https://bg-bg.facebook.com/LibraryRodina/ and *“ZACHARIY KNYAZHESKI“ Regional Library, Stara Zagora* https://www.facebook.com/libstarazagora/ we have a special surprise for the *“NIGHT OF LITERATURE”* and its anniversary 10th edition in 2021! On the night of May 12th we invite you to get your gift – a  special card for the occasion! Our card is inspired by *Antoine de Saint-Exupéry's magnificent classic „THE LITTLE PRINCE“*! We invite you to “RODINA” Library’s spot at “AUGUSTA” Caffee (Regional Museum of History) and “ZACHARIY KNYAZHESKI“ Regional Library, Stara Zagora! Come, get your card and enjoy this celebration of literature! https://noshtnaliteraturata.com/stara-zagora-2/

NoL2021_TheLittlePrince_CardPreview-EV_SV.jpgNoL2021w_logo.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*Festivalul de Benzi Desenate Istorice Brașov 2020 /Brasov Historical Comics Festival 2020/ exhibition ,,Eroii care au făcut istorie” (Heroes, who created history)* is in *Craiova, Romania* (May 28 – June 15. 2021)! Spectacular place! Spectacular exhibition! https://www.facebook.com/festivalbdb...ons&__tn__=K-R
HeroesExhibitionBrasov2021Craiova_Photo01.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

One of the most important events for the comics art in the Balkans and Europe rocked the comics scene again! *XXIII BALKANSKA SMOTRA MLADIH STRIP AUTORA, LESKOVAC/ SERBIA*  was held June 25th - 27th, 2021. For the 12th consecutive year we showcased our comics strips and illustrations at the festival. More about the festival http://balkanskasmotra.blogspot.com/ and https://www.facebook.com/Balkanska-s...4069951373123/
Leskovac2021_Poster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*HELL – HUED ZINE: CARMINE RED /UK/* with our comics *BLEED* in it, is in *GOSH! COMICS Store* in *London*! For 34 years *GOSH! COMICS* remains London’s must-visit store for those who love the medium. https://goshlondon.com/ The zine and our comics *BLEED* got a great review from *ANDY OLIVER* from *BROKEN FRONTIER*: https://www.brokenfrontier.com/hell-...n-horror-zine/ The next stops for *HELL – HUED ZINE: CARMINE RED* and our talented editor and artist *BEATRICE MOSSMAN* are *HACKNEY COMICS* and *ZINE FAIR* in *September 2021*, and *THOUGHT BUBBLE Festival* in *November 2021*!
Hell-HuedCarmine_GoshComics_London2021.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*Festivalul de Benzi Desenate Istorice Brașov /Brasov Historical Comics Festival 2020/ exhibition ,,Eroii care au făcut istorie” (Heroes, who created history)* was in *Rasnov, Romania* (August 20 – September 20. 2021)! The exhibition was a special guest of  *The Film and History Festival Rasnov 2021* https://www.facebook.com/filmsiistor...v/?__tn__=kK*F
HeroesExhibitionBrasov2021Rasnov_Photo02.jpg

*Festivalul de Benzi Desenate Istorice Brașov /Brasov Historical Comics Festival 2020/ exhibition ,,Eroii care au făcut istorie” (Heroes, who created history) in Bucharest, Romania*  as part of the *Strada de C'Arte Festival* organized by the *Carol I Central University Library*, in the area of the *Statue of King Carol I* (September 23 - 26. 2021)! https://www.facebook.com/stradadecar...ons&__tn__=K-R
HeroesExhibitionBrasov2021BucharestCU_Photo01.jpg

*Festivalul de Benzi Desenate Istorice Brașov /Brasov Historical Comics Festival 2020/ exhibition ,,Eroii care au făcut istorie” (Heroes, who created history)* will have its last stop in *Cluj-Napoka, Romania*. We invite you between 27.09.2021 - 12.10.2021 in *Cluj*, on *the Esplanade of the Casino Urban Culture Center*, to see the most itinerant exhibition of the Festival. The trip started in January in *Sibiu* and then included *Deva, Bistrița, Năsăud, Beclean, Baia Mare, Craiova, Râșnov and Bucharest*. We thank the amazing team of *Festivalul de Benzi Desenate Istorice Brașov* and all the talented and inspiring authors for being part of this spectacular exhibition! We thank all the visitors for sharing our visions! We thank the partners of this tour: *Filarmonica de Stat Sibiu,*Primăria Municipiului Deva,*Colegiul National "Decebal" Deva,*Primăria Bistrița,*Clubul Lions Bistrita,*Muzeul Județean de Etnografie și Artă Populară Maramureș,*Primaria Municipiului Craiova,*Biblioteca Judeteana Alexandru & Aristia Aman Craiova, Biblioteca Central Universitară ,,Carol I” Bucuresti, Primăria Cluj Napoca,*Casino Centrul de Cultura Urbana.*
HeroesExhibitionBrasov2021ClujNapoca_Poster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*COMIC SHOWROOM VELES 2021*
The 18th edition of the *COMIC SHOWROOM* in *VELES, NORTH MACEDONIA (2021)* had more attendees, new guests, and a rich selection of authors, and we’re happy to be part of it again! The event was part of the initiative *CAN For BALKANS*, dedicated to historical comics in the Balkans! https://www.juntadeandalucia.es/cult...g-for-balkans/
VELES2021Poster.jpg



*FESTIVALUL DE BENZI DESENATE ISTORICE Braşov 2021
FESTIVALUL DE BENZI DESENATE ISTORICE Braşov 2021 /Brasov Historical Comics Festival/* is held October 14-17 in *Braşov, Romania*. The theme is *FRICA IN ISTORIE /FEAR IN HISTORY/*. The event is part of the initiative *CAN For BALKANS*, dedicated to historical comics in the Balkans! Exhibitions, guests, presentations and many more surprises are waiting for the visitors at the festival in Brasov! It is amazing to be in the selection of talented authors, whose comics are showcased at a special exhibition and to share our work at this spectacular festival again! https://www.facebook.com/festivalbdbrasov/
BRASOV2021_BrasovPoster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Bulgaria's top luxury women's magazine *EVA* presents its intriguing *issue 271/ October 2021*! Our comics  *КОЛА ВЪВ ВРЕМЕТО/CAR OF AGES/* is among the many surprises for the readers! It's a great pleasure for us, to be on the pages of a magazine with a 23 year tradittion of high quality materials, stylish looks and innovations! We want to thank the wonderful Team, for letting us in the magical Women's Realm of *EVA*! Enjoy reading *КОЛА ВЪВ ВРЕМЕТО/CAR OF AGES/* and the colorful *issue 271 of EVA*! https://eva.bg/ 
EVA_koriza_271_2_small.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*HELL – HUED THE PERIWINKLE ISSUE* is here! The horror zine  inspired by a colour premiered with the stunning *CARMINE* issue in 2020!* CARMINE* was selected in *BrokenFrontier's 10 UK Small Press Horror Comics for Halloween 2021*! https://www.brokenfrontier.com/10-uk...ics-halloween/  We are thrilled to be among the authors in *CARMINE* and *PERIWINKLE*! Our chilling interpretation of this beautiful and mesmerizing nuance *PERIWINKLE* is part of the incredible selection of authors made by the talented Author and Editor *BEATRICE MOSSMAN*! The book is a wonderful present with its craftsmanship and vision! You can buy *HELL – HUED  THE PERIWINKLE ISSUE* here: https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/1127...op_home_feat_1
More about *HELL – HUED THE PERIWINKLE ISSUE* on instagram https://t.co/2qTM60KYPi and on twitter https://twitter.com/hellhuedzine
HellHuedPeriwinkle2021_02.jpg HellHuedPeriwinkle2021_03.jpg HellHuedPeriwinkle2021_04.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!*
We wish you all sunny thoughts, beautiful feelings, and boundless love! May 2022 be shared, full of wonders and amazing in every single moment!

----------


## eandspresent

*V STRIP FEST VALJEVO 2021* showcased a special exhibition on Dec 28 at the *Culture Centre of Valjevo, Serbia*. We have shared our works at the event since its beginning in 2017. We are happy to be part of this ambitious festival and the exhibition! Let's celebrate comics together at *V STRIP FEST VALJEVO 2021*! https://czk.rs/
poz strip 2021.jpg

*FESTIVALUL DE BENZI DESENATE ISTORICE Braşov 2021 /Brasov Historical Comics Festival/* has a few surprises! Enjoy this amazing video with the authors! https://www.facebook.com/festivalbdb...4159383250392/

Celebrate 2022 with *FESTIVALUL DE BENZI DESENATE ISTORICE Braşov 2021 /Brasov Historical Comics Festival/ Calendar 2022*!
Brasov2021_Calendar01.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

It's 2022, and it's time for the* FESTIVALUL DE BENZI DESENATE ISTORICE Braşov  /Brasov Historical Comics Festival/* and its exhibition *FRICA IN ISTORIE /FEAR IN HISTORY/* to make their first stop in their amazing tour! We invite you to an outdoor exhibition at the *NATIONAL LIBRARY OF ROMANIA* in *BUCHAREST* from *January 27 to February 25, 2022*! We are happy to be among the authors in the exhibition, and part of this wonderful event!
https://www.facebook.com/festivalbdbrasov/
BrasovFestival2022Tour_BucharestPoster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

We donated our graphic novella *“МЕТАМОРФОЗИ/ METAMORPHOSES”* to *RODINA library, Stara Zagora*, so it can be rented from its rich with diverse and quality literature catalogue. We thank the wonderful team of the library, for their amazing and the unabated energy.
https://www.rodina-bg.org/
Rodina_SZ.jpg

We donated our graphic novella *“МЕТАМОРФОЗИ/ METAMORPHOSES”* to *ZACHARYI KNYAZHESKI Regional library, Stara Zagora*, so it can be rented from its rich with diverse and quality literature catalogue. We thank the wonderful team of the library, for their constant and inspiring devotion.
https://www.libsz.org/
RL_ZacharyiKnyazheski_StaraZagora.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

We donated our graphic novella *МЕТАМОРФОЗИ/METAMORPHOSES/* to *APRILOV - PALAUZOV Regional library, Gabrovo*, so it can be rented from its rich with diverse and quality literature catalogue. We thank *Director Savina Tsoneva* and the wonderful team of the library, for their amazing energy and devotion.
https://libgabrovo.com/page/bg/aktualno.php
LibGabrovo.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

We want to thank the Bulgarian libraries and chitalishtes for their inspiring work of enlightenment! They are not only a place to read, but a cultural centre, organizer of events, and they support aspiring talents! *LET US LOVE AND SUPPORT OUR LIBRARIES AND CHITALISTES!*
Thank you *ZACHARYI KNYAZHESKI Regional library, Stara Zagora!*
RL_ZK_Donation.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

We donated our graphic novella *МЕТАМОРФОЗИ/METAMORPHOSES/* to *CHITALISHTE.TO** library and cultural center, Sofia*, so it can be rented from its rich with diverse and quality literature catalogue. We thank Director Milena Zlatarova and the wonderful team of the library, for their amazing and the unabated energy!
http://chitalishte.to/
ChitalishteTo_P01.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

The tour of *FESTIVALUL DE BENZI DESENATE ISTORICE Braşov  /Brasov Historical Comics Festival/* and its exhibition *FRICA IN ISTORIE /FEAR IN HISTORY/* continues! At the invitation of *Deva municipality, Club Lions Deva Sarmizegetusa*, and the *Decebal National College*, the exhibition will be presented outdoors at the *Victoriei Square* from *March 8 through March 28, 2022*! We are happy to be among the authors in the exhibition, and part of this wonderful event! https://www.facebook.com/festivalbdbrasov/
BrasovFestival2022Tour_DevaPoster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

The *2022 Easter Special Issue* of  the Bulgarian modern culinary and needlework magazine *ДОБЪР АПЕТИТ /Enjoy Your Meal/* comes with a surprise. We present our work *QUEEN BEE* to its readers. An image, celebrating Spring and beauty. You can find *QUEEN BEE* in *ДОБЪР АПЕТИТ /Enjoy Your Meal/ 2022 Easter Special*! Let us welcome Spring in our minds and hearts!
2022_Dobar_Apetit#04_Preview.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*CO-MIXER* is a unique event in the Bulgarian comics scene! It is a one of a kind platform, that collects different comics creators and their visions in one book! A great opportunity for authors and readers to have a look at the world of Bulgarian comics! It is a great pleasure and an honour for us to be among the creators in *CO-MIXER*! The devotion and passion of the editors, authors and readers brought us to the 10th anniversary issue 10! We wish the editors  Iva, Milena and Slavena, and all the other colleagues from the series, a great inspiration, many loyal readers, and new adventures! To the readers  new and exciting books and authors, that entertain and inspire! See you all between the pages! https://bg-bg.facebook.com/co.mixer
CoMixer10(2022)01.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

We are thrilled that *HELL-HUED; PERIWINKLE/ UK* and our comics *SHILIGARNIKA* got a great review from the amazing *ANDY OLIVER*! Here's what he says about our story _Shiligarnika by Emiliyan and Stanimir Valev (above) is a concise 2-pager about appeasing the spirits of the dead on a snowy mountainside that juxtaposes stark black and white realism with ethereal periwinkle supernatural forces to great effect. It reminded me in no small way of those folkloric introductory pages that used to begin classic horror comics like Warrens Creepy and DCs Ghosts._  
You can read his full review at *BROKEN FRONTIER* https://www.brokenfrontier.com/hell-...trice-mossman/

----------


## eandspresent

We're happy to be among the authors in *FRICA  IN ISTORIE /FEAR IN HISTORY/* which was among the three exhibitions by *FESTIVALUL DE BENZI DESENATE ISTORICE /Brasov Historical Comics Festival/* at the *Night of Museums 2022*!  https://www.facebook.com/festivalbdbrasov/ and https://www.brasovistorie.ro/expozit...-frica-istorie
Brasov_NightOfMuseums2022.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*ORLOK LIVES!* is a tribute to cinema's first vampire! *F.W. Murnau's 1922 silent classic "Nosferatu: Eine Symphonie Des Grauens"* is now considered one of the greatest films of all time. 100 years later, over forty authors from around the world have come together to celebrate the film. As creators and fans of the film, we're thrilled to share our vision of the inspiring Count Orlok. The editor is the very talented and ambitious artist* Jake Hainey*! The collection contains comics, illustration, prose and poetry all depicting *Max Shreck*'s ghoulish Count Orlok and proving once and for all how hard it is to kill a vampire. More about the book here: https://twitter.com/nosferatu100th You can get it here: https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/1241..._home_active_1

OrlokLiver(2022)Cover.jpg


*ORLOK LIVES!* the amazing book celebrating 100 years of Nosferatu will be at *GLASGOW COMIC CON 2022*! 11 years and 10 editions, make this the longest running comic con in *Scotland*! We're honored to be among the authors whose work will be at the conference! We're happy that the book will be at the 10th edition of the wonderful *GLASGOW COMIC CON* on *June 4th, 2022*! You can learn where to get the book here: https://twitter.com/nosferatu100th More about *GLASGOW COMIC CON* here: http://www.glasgowcomiccon.com/ and here: https://www.facebook.com/glasgowcomi...=page_internal

GlasgowComicCon2022_PosterA.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

One of the most important events for the comics art in the Balkans and Europe rocked the comics scene again! *XXIV BALKANSKA SMOTRA MLADIH STRIP AUTORA, LESKOVAC/ SERBIA* was held *June 24th - 27th, 2022*. For the 13th consecutive year we showcased our comics strips and illustrations at the festival.
More about the festival here https://balkanskasmotra.blogspot.com/ and here https://www.facebook.com/Balkanska-s...4069951373123/

Leskovac2022_Poster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

The tour of F*ESTIVALUL DE BENZI DESENATE ISTORICE Braşov*  /Brasov Historical Comics Festival/ and its exhibition *FRICA IN ISTORIE* /FEAR IN HISTORY/ continues! At the invitation of *Constanța History and Archaeology Museum*, the exhibition will be presented outdoors at the *Piata Ovidiu* from July 22 through August 31, 2022! We are happy to be among the authors in the exhibition, and part of this wonderful event! https://www.facebook.com/festivalbdbrasov/
BrasovFestival2022Tour_ConstantaPoster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

Together with our friends from *„RODINA” Library, Stara Zagora* https://bg-bg.facebook.com/LibraryRodina/ we have a special surprise for the *“LITERATURE NIGHT”* and its 11th edition in 2022! On the night of September 7th we invite you to get your gift – a  special card for the occasion! Our card is inspired by the 100th anniversary of cinema's first vampire in *F.W. Murnau*'s 1922 silent classic *"Nosferatu: Eine Symphonie Des Grauens"*. It is now considered one of the greatest films of all time. Our illustration premiered in the collection *"ORLOK LIVES"/ Scotland, UK*. We invite you to *“RODINA” Library*’s spot at “Pri Kmeta” Restaurant ("St. Knyaz Boris I" №94)! Come, get your card and enjoy this celebration of literature! https://noshtnaliteraturata.com/stara-zagora-3/

NoL2022_Cards.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*Festivalul de Benzi Desenate Istorice Brașov*'s exhibition *FRICA IN ISTORIE /FEAR IN HISTORY/* is in *Brăila, Romania* throughout September 16 - 18, 2022! Don't miss it :Smile: 
https://www.facebook.com/festivalbdbrasov
FricaExhibitionInBraila2022_Photo.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*COMIC SHOWROOM VELES 2022*
The 19th edition of the COMIC SHOWROOM in VELES, NORTH MACEDONIA (2022) had more attendees, new guests, and a rich selection of authors, and we’re happy to be part of it again! The event was part of the initiative CAN For BALKANS, dedicated to historical comics in the Balkans! https://www.facebook.com/stripcentar/
Veles2022_Poster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*FESTIVALUL DE BENZI DESENATE ISTORICE Braşov 2022 /Brasov Historical Comics Festival/* is held October 13-16 in *Braşov, Romania*. The theme is *BALCANII IN ISTORIE /BALKANS IN HISTORY/*. The event is part of the initiative *CAN For BALKANS*, dedicated to historical comics in the Balkans! Exhibitions, guests, presentations and many more surprises are waiting for the visitors at the festival in Brasov! It is amazing to be in the selection of talented authors, whose comics are showcased at a special exhibition and to share our work at this spectacular festival for a third time! https://www.facebook.com/festivalbdbrasov/
Brasov2022Poster.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*CAN For BALKANS* exhibition dedicated to historical comics in the Balkans *BALKANS IN HISTORY* is at the *National Historical Museum of Albania* in *Tirana* from November 18 to December 12, 2022! We're looking forward to sharing our work with the Albanian audience! https://www.facebook.com/people/CAN-...0076308756972/
CANforBalkans2022_Tirana.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

We have special treats for the Holidays! 
We are among the talented authors  in *MIGHT, MAGIC AND MONSTER-IN-LAWS (2022)/ Singapore*! A comic anthology about swords, sorcery and montser-in-laws, edited by the amazing *Alan Bay*! You can learn more about *MIGHT, MAGIC AND MONSTER-IN-LAWS* on its *Kickstarter* Campaign! https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...onster-in-laws
MMM_Anthology2022.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*MIGHT, MAGIC AND MONSTER-IN-LAWS Kickstarter is live!* https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...VuGSa8AJ4nFU7M

MightMagicMonster-In-Laws_Anthology(2022)Cover.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*CAN For BALKANS* is at *The Belgian Comic Strip Center-Museum Brussels, Belgium* from December 21, 2022 to January 8, 2023! The exhibition explores the history of the Balkans and their comic culture, and offers a contemporary artistic vision of the Balkans through 64 original comics created by 67 artists selected in an international competition. We're happy and honored to be among these talented authors! The *Belgian Comic Strip Center*, a true temple dedicated to comic strip art, is also an undisputed masterpiece of the Art Nouveau. For more tham 30 years, the museum has been celebrating the authors and heroes of the 9th Art! Dear Comics fans from Brussels and those who are visiting Brussels, we are inviting you to make this special event part of your Holidays!
https://www.comicscenter.net/en/exhi...an-for-balkans
CANforBalkans2022_Brussels01b.jpg CANforBalkans2022_Brussels03.jpg

----------


## eandspresent

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS!*
Let the magic of the Holidays bring you, many smiles, wonderful shared moments, and the fullfillment of your wildest dreams! We wish you, free soul, powerful spirit, bright thoughts, and good heart in *2023*!

----------

